# For the love of cutting: a cut-vid thread for all



## ian

Do you love your knives? Prove it and cut something with them! Skill level is irrelevant: the point here is to celebrate your knives by using them in the way the maker intended. Thanks to @Kippington for the initial idea, @Carl Kotte for the love, and to a few others for more ideas about the framing of it.


----------



## Carl Kotte

I love it!/the love baller


----------



## IsoJ

Great thread . I can only hear audio from your video for some reason


----------



## ian

IsoJ said:


> Great thread . I can only hear audio from your video for some reason



First time using the KKF internal vid uploader. Changed it to Youtube so hopefully it works now.


----------



## IsoJ

ian said:


> First time using the KKF internal vid uploader. Changed it to Youtube so hopefully it works now.


Works now . I need to buy strawberries tomorrow


----------



## Carl Kotte

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## McMan

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 130362



FTW


----------



## Carl Kotte

McMan said:


> FTW





McMan said:


> FTW


L’art du concombre.


----------



## IsoJ

Dicktato(yes, the handle will come during the summer )


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 130362


If that ain't Takamura, I am disapointed


----------



## tostadas

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 130362


What kind of knife is that, and why does it keep falling apart when you try to cut?


----------



## RDalman

IsoJ said:


> Dicktato(yes, the handle will come during the summer )



I was confused by the product. I expected makkara and peruna.


----------



## IsoJ

RDalman said:


> I was confused by the product. I expected makkara and peruna.


Only in sundays couple times a year


----------



## Carl Kotte

tostadas said:


> What kind of knife is that, and why does it keep falling apart when you try to cut?


Bad ht on green paper steel #3


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> Dicktato(yes, the handle will come during the summer )



It takes a master to master the Dickato. Believe me, here’s the evidence! (Or not. Obviously the knife was too big for KKF).


----------



## tostadas

Carl Kotte said:


> Bad ht on green paper steel #3


clearly...


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> If that ain't Takamura, I am disapointed


Mazhyaki


----------



## Carl Kotte

Carl Kotte said:


> It takes a master to master the Dickato. Believe me, here’s the evidence!


The ****ing fury. I’ll try again.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> The ****ing fury. I’ll try again.
> View attachment 130367


No video?


----------



## big_adventure

Do you ever use 4 knives for one onion and one shallot? Well, here's me doing exactly that...


----------



## EM-L

big_adventure said:


> Do you ever use 4 knives for one onion and one shallot? Well, here's me doing exactly that...



Minimum three


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 130362



You use a nice loose grip when you shake the cucumber.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> You use a nice loose grip when you shake the cucumber.


That's what she said!


----------



## Jville

Carl Kotte said:


> The ****ing fury. I’ll try again.
> View attachment 130367


That was rough. Next time, I suggest using your teeth. I think it would be easier.


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> It takes a master to master the Dickato. Believe me, here’s the evidence! (Or not. Obviously the knife was too big for KKF).


There are several masters in Sweden(don't know if it is a good or bad thing but its the truth )


----------



## lemeneid

Carl Kotte said:


> The ****ing fury. I’ll try again.
> View attachment 130367


Reminds me of How2Basic

If you don’t already know, Google it


----------



## lemeneid

Did this over a year ago. Denka vs Toyanabe honyaki vs beater


----------



## mmiinngg

big_adventure said:


> Do you ever use 4 knives for one onion and one shallot? Well, here's me doing exactly that...



Was so excited by the line up ...and then the terrible pov !


----------



## big_adventure

mmiinngg said:


> Was so excited by the line up ...and then the terrible pov !



Yeah, sorry, my kitchen isn't optimal, and my "filming gear" was my phone taped to my coffee grinder with gaffer tape, sitting on the edge of my board.

Depending on timing later, I can try to do another.


----------



## Carl Kotte

A carrot. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## big_adventure

Trying for a better perspective, two knives, cubing half of one carrot.



This is the first time the first knife ever wedged on me in a carrot, I don't even know what to say other than I'm mortified.

EDIT: I completely forgot to tag @nakiriknaifuwaifu - issue resolved.


----------



## Carl Kotte

big_adventure said:


> Trying for a better perspective, two knives, cubing half of one carrot.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time the first knife ever wedged on me in a carrot, I don't even know what to say other than I'm mortified.



It happens to us all, even the thinnest of us.


----------



## Jville

Carl Kotte said:


> A carrot.
> View attachment 130429


Beast mode


----------



## RDalman

Carl Kotte said:


> A carrot.
> View attachment 130429


A carrot (premium dry-aged)


----------



## Lars

RDalman said:


> A carrot (premium dry-aged)



Time for soup..!


----------



## Carl Kotte

RDalman said:


> A carrot (premium dry-aged)



That’s grand cru man!


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> A carrot (premium dry-aged)




That knife!


----------



## AT5760

kitchen machete? love child of a suji and meat cleaver? looks fun


----------



## RDalman

AT5760 said:


> kitchen machete? love child of a suji and meat cleaver? looks fun


Western 300 mm usuba? 8mm spine


----------



## ian




----------



## DarKHarlequiN

RDalman said:


> A carrot (premium dry-aged)




That carrot never stood a chance...


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


>




I admit… I skipped the peeling part. But the remainder was fab. So great hearing your son cheering for you while you cut.


----------



## ian

I think he might have been cheering for pokemon, actually.


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> I admit… I skipped the peeling part. But the remainder was fab. So great hearing your son cheering for you while you cut.



Omg, I just watched it again. Did I not hire an editor? Have I ever watched a damn cutting video before? That peeling went on for-ever. Total snoozefest. Luckily, I talked to my guy and he trimmed the vid down so it's just the cutting now.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Omg, I just watched it again. Did I not hire an editor? Have I ever watched a damn cutting video before? That peeling went on for-ever. Total snoozefest. Luckily, I talked to my guy and he trimmed the vid down so it's just the cutting now.


I've done the same thing


----------



## Carl Kotte

I love this thread. Now I want to see more


----------



## hukdizzle

Loose and fast on an onion with a Markin a while back. Yes... I dragged the edge against the board like a muppet, please don't ban me!  I've stopped doing it as much these days and besides, my knives get stone love very often!


----------



## big_adventure

RDalman said:


> A carrot (premium dry-aged)




That blade! What a beast!



ian said:


>




Your kid cheering in the background is amazing. Whether it's for you or not is not at all important.


----------



## M1k3

Some old, some new.

Kippington Fish Hook cutting potatoes for mashed.


Heiji SS 210mm (shoulders rounded) slicing potatoes.


Fugen Tall Nakiri making fries.


HSC//III Gyuto making more fries.


----------



## Grayswandir

ian said:


> Do you love your knives? Prove it and cut something with them! Skill level is irrelevant: the point here is to celebrate your knives by using them in the way the maker intended. Thanks to @Kippington for the initial idea, @Carl Kotte for the love, and to a few others for more ideas about the framing of it.




I hope you didn't throw away those end bits? You can cut around the core and get a decent amount of usable product from them. I enjoyed that little sweeping horizontal cut you made, makes me think of my enemies.


----------



## Grayswandir

big_adventure said:


> Trying for a better perspective, two knives, cubing half of one carrot.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time the first knife ever wedged on me in a carrot, I don't even know what to say other than I'm mortified.
> 
> EDIT: I completely forgot to tag @nakiriknaifuwaifu - issue resolved.




I like that little Nakiri, very elegant looking. I bet it feels good in the hand too?


----------



## WiriWiri

ian said:


> Omg, I just watched it again. Did I not hire an editor? Have I ever watched a damn cutting video before? That peeling went on for-ever. Total snoozefest. Luckily, I talked to my guy and he trimmed the vid down so it's just the cutting now.



I’m thoroughly enjoying this thread, but am finding it hard to avoid the sinking conclusion that we’re fooling ourselves with the desire to find the perfect blade

What we clearly need to invest in/invent/patent is some kind of ultra-efficient onion/allium-skin removal and hoovering tool. Time and motion studies would surely indicate that this would provide far more of a time benefit than yet another knife (esp when the actual chopping bit can be so quick)

I think we’re in danger of hoisting ourselves on some kind of petard with this kind of video business, but am guiltily enjoying nonetheless.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

hukdizzle said:


> Loose and fast on an onion with a Markin a while back. Yes... I dragged the edge against the board like a muppet, please don't ban me!  I've stopped doing it as much these days and besides, my knives get stone love very often!




And you did it with the your wrong hand too! Impressive!


----------



## big_adventure

Grayswandir said:


> I like that little Nakiri, very elegant looking. I bet it feels good in the hand too?



It's a Shig, yeah, it feels pretty darn nice. Perfectly rounded spine and choil, as good a ho wood handle as one is likely to find. It was pretty fat OOTB so I thinned it a lot - like 0.2mm @ 1cm over the edge.


----------



## ian

Grayswandir said:


> I hope you didn't throw away those end bits? You can cut around the core and get a decent amount of usable product from them. I enjoyed that little sweeping horizontal cut you made, makes me think of my enemies.



You know, my wife always tells me off for not cutting around the stem, since of course you get more white stuff out and less red stuff out that way. But I just hate doing that. She’s all like “you care so much about cutting, how come you can’t take the extra minute to core them properly?” But I like the swooshing feel of straight cuts so much that I don’t care what she says*. And there’s noone in my kitchen worrying about margins and yield, so I do what makes me happy.


*In this particular instance! If you are reading this, I respect you so much and pay attention to everything you say!


----------



## Jovidah

RDalman said:


> A carrot (premium dry-aged)



Out of curiosity... can you test that thing on cooked / prepared meats (preferably with some decent crust)? My theory is that it's the heavier the better for that usage, and I think you have the perfect knife there to test that theory. 



WiriWiri said:


> I’m thoroughly enjoying this thread, but am finding it hard to avoid the sinking conclusion that we’re fooling ourselves with the desire to find the perfect blade
> 
> What we clearly need to invest in/invent/patent is some kind of ultra-efficient onion/allium-skin removal and hoovering tool. Time and motion studies would surely indicate that this would provide far more of a time benefit than yet another knife (esp when the actual chopping bit can be so quick)
> 
> I think we’re in danger of hoisting ourselves on some kind of petard with this kind of video business, but am guiltily enjoying nonetheless.


You're not wrong... while I managed to vastly increase the cutting process I haven't made the same kind of progress in the pealing / cleaning up stage. So far my best solution has been to try and outsource those kind of jobs to my girlfriend...


----------



## Jovidah

In regards to the strawberries; IMO the best way to do it is to cut them out in a circular motion at an angle; basically removing it in a cone-shape. That way you get out all the green and white without losing any of the red.


----------



## IsoJ

Kippington workhorse


----------



## Carl Kotte

Onion fonion 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## captaincaed

IsoJ said:


> Kippington workhorse



Aaaand that's why the hvb had to go


----------



## soigne_west

Kip petty


----------



## ian

soigne_west said:


> Kip petty




“Girls love gouda.”

Heh, in my house I’m the only one that likes it. 

And I love the straight cut strawberries!!!!


----------



## soigne_west

Isasmedjan honyaki


----------



## Carl Kotte

soigne_west said:


> Isasmedjan honyaki



Beast mode!!!!


----------



## IsoJ

captaincaed said:


> Aaaand that's why the hvb had to go


And a little coinflipping with couple others


----------



## Carl Kotte

Tater skater


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> Tater skater


Is it what I think it is?


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> Is it what I think it is?


Idk, What you think?


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> Idk, What you think?


Alterego?


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> Alterego?


Beige Lion?


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> Beige Lion?


Janus


----------



## IsoJ

Ignore my posts, looks absolutely great knife


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> Janus


Ah, no, just a standard Munetoshi


----------



## kpham12

A tale of two knives.

Picked up one of those fabled ironclad Toyamas off BST last week courtesy of @Hz_zzzzzz . I think I am the 3rd or 4th owner and the knife had been touched up a handful of times. While not at all thick behind the edge, it lost some of that nail flexing thinness associated with Toyamas/Watanabes so I did some minor work on a SG500 and took off some extra meat at the tip. Compared to my stainless clad Wat, the Toyama has a bit more meat in the midsection of the grind. The Wat is a more purely effortless cutter while the Toyama has more forward heft and better food release






Toyama choil







Second knife is the HVB I’ve had for a few weeks. Killer workhorse with high shoulders/shinogi line. Got a good feeling for the grind over a couple of weeks and last week, I decided to finally do some work on it to gear it towards my preferences. Eased/rounded the shoulders, more so on the left side, and thinned it out a tiny bit behind the edge to get some of that sweet, sweet near zero edge feeling while cutting. @captaincaed , @IsoJ now I have to get my hands on a Kippington workhorse to compare 





HVB choil


Please excuse the loud music in this one 



As a side note, I foresee a lot of sweet potato fries in my diet this week.


----------



## IsoJ

kpham12 said:


> A tale of two knives.
> 
> Picked up one of those fabled ironclad Toyamas off BST last week courtesy of @Hz_zzzzzz . I think I am the 3rd or 4th owner and the knife had been touched up a handful of times. While not at all thick behind the edge, it lost some of that nail flexing thinness associated with Toyamas/Watanabes so I did some minor work on a SG500 and took off some extra meat at the tip. Compared to my stainless clad Wat, the Toyama has a bit more meat in the midsection of the grind. The Wat is a more purely effortless cutter while the Toyama has more forward heft and better food release
> 
> View attachment 130860
> 
> Toyama choil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second knife is the HVB I’ve had for a few weeks. Killer workhorse with high shoulders/shinogi line. Got a good feeling for the grind over a couple of weeks and last week, I decided to finally do some work on it to gear it towards my preferences. Eased/rounded the shoulders, more so on the left side, and thinned it out a tiny bit behind the edge to get some of that sweet, sweet near zero edge feeling while cutting. @captaincaed , @IsoJ now I have to get my hands on a Kippington workhorse to compare
> 
> View attachment 130861
> 
> HVB choil
> 
> 
> Please excuse the loud music in this one
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, I foresee a lot of sweet potato fries in my diet this week.



Great videos, thanks for posting. You should definitly try Kippingtons work when you get a change.


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> Tater skater



Love the hi def


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Love the hi def


Are you talking dirty now? I can’t load my own videos (a new kind of self-loading….)


----------



## captaincaed

@kpham12 nothing wrong with that! I've never tried the Kip WH, but I did like the HVB quite a lot, and when I'm employed again, will likely get another. It can do those sheet cuts like you did with the carrots better than I expected. That's becoming my new acid test for almost any knife I try


----------



## kpham12

IsoJ said:


> Great videos, thanks for posting. You should definitly try Kippingtons work when you get a change.



On the rare occasions a Kip pops up for sale, either my knife budget is mysteriously depleted or I’m seconds too late. One day though…



captaincaed said:


> @kpham12 nothing wrong with that! I've never tried the Kip WH, but I did like the HVB quite a lot, and when I'm employed again, will likely get another. It can do those sheet cuts like you did with the carrots better than I expected. That's becoming my new acid test for almost any knife I try



Yeah, it’s surprisingly good at really thin carrot sheets and they don’t stick much either. Some knives struggle a bit with that.


----------



## childermass

Not my finest onion moment but I just needed one for the dish so there was no chance for a second take


----------



## stringer

Red potatoes with Kanehide TK


----------



## ian

stringer said:


> Red potatoes with Kanehide TK




**Closed captions**

Djuwip ………... Djuwip. Djuwip-Djuwip-Djuwip… Djuwip. Djuwip-Djuwip-Djuwip.

Djuwip ………... Djuwip. Djuwip-Djuwip-Djuwip… Djuwip. Djuwip-Djuwip-Djuwip.

Djuwip ………... Djuwip. Djuwip-Djuwip-Djuwip… Djuwip. Djuwip-Djuwip-Djuwip.


----------



## kpham12

stringer said:


> Red potatoes with Kanehide TK




This video just told me to go work on my draw cuts/tip draws


----------



## stringer

kpham12 said:


> This video just told me to go work on my draw cuts/tip draws



Your off hand actually does most of the work. Your knife hand is a big dumb animal that occasionally tries to maim the real hero who's lining everything up to be cut.


----------



## IsoJ

TF small gyuto, EU passaround


----------



## kpham12

stringer said:


> Your off hand actually does most of the work. Your knife hand is a big dumb animal that occasionally tries to maim the real hero who's lining everything up to be cut.


The guide knuckles of my off hand have sacrificed some skin to the knife gods on more than one occasion


----------



## captaincaed

I'd personally love to see something from @marc4pt0 in here. I've been curious about how Newham and Kamon look on the board.
If you don't know about Marc's stuff, he has some nice stuff.


----------



## JayS20

captaincaed said:


> I'd personally love to see something from @marc4pt0 in here. I've personally been curious about how Newham and Kamon look on the board.


Kamon is at least as sexy on the board as they are looking.
Already used his production knife gen 2, a denty hollow, a ShiChi Mai Walkschliff and his prototype S-hook grind. Didn't really do any vids though, just some short ones to show a bit of food release with S-hook and was first time filming myself while cutting. Didn't really feel comfortable and you can see that in my cutting. Looking like a dork.



Need to make one when I get my new one.

Really curious about Newham and sooner or later gonna pull the trigger probably.


----------



## heldentenor

Not much to see here—cutting some cured salmon with my Tsourkan 225mm line knife.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## uniliang

Takamura R2 180mm, Hasegawa Wood Core Soft Rubber Cutting Board, Pineapple.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Carl Kotte

heldentenor said:


> Not much to see here—cutting some cured salmon with my Tsourkan 225mm line knife.
> 
> View attachment 131242


Wait, who Held the camera?


----------



## captaincaed

JayS20 said:


> Didn't really feel comfortable and you can see that in my cutting. Looking like a dork.
> 
> Really curious about Newham and sooner or later gonna pull the trigger probably.


Thanks for posting these! I'm so embarrassed of my early vids I made YouTube eat them.

Edit: those aren't bad at all.


----------



## Taz575

Messing around with some zucchini with an older Tojiro ITK 240mm Kiritsuke. Mom knocked it off the counter years ago and broke the tip off, so it became a 220mm nakiri after I did a complete regrind (it was a wedgey kurouchi finish on it originally), but never really used it. I recently converted it to a 220mm gyuto/santoku shape (kinda Takeda ish looking) and thinned it out a bit more and got much better results! Added in a choil shot of the knife, too.


----------



## Kippington

S-grind testing, with choil shot picture to the right:



Cool thread btw, keep em' coming!


----------



## Taz575

Figured I would show what the whole knife looks like. It's a cheap KU knife (and cheapo handle on it), but has some cool activity in the steel when I etched it in ferric chloride! It was a wedge monster originally, but its actually useable now!


----------



## uniliang

Cutting mango with Takamura R2 petty 150mm and Anryu Gyuto 240mm. Anryu won, not only it’s sharper but also the better size to cut it into julienne.




Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ian

Kippington said:


> S-grind testing, with choil shot picture to the right:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thread btw, keep em' coming!




Is this the new flat 230ish profile?


----------



## Kippington

Correctamundo!
It was difficult to make it *not *look like a santoku.


----------



## Jville

Kippington said:


> Correctamundo!
> It was difficult to make it *not *look like a santoku.


I’m liking this S-grind. Remember, I’m in your list.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Yoshikane SLD VS carrot and onion. Wat and Kato also showed up.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Potato Test
1. Watanabe Blue 2 240
2. Yoshikane SLD 240
3. Kato WH (modified grind wide bevel) 240 (WINNER)
4. Kato WH K-tip 240 (original grind)


----------



## lemeneid

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Potato Test
> 1. Watanabe Blue 2 240
> 2. Yoshikane SLD 240
> 3. Kato WH (modified grind wide bevel) 240 (WINNER)
> 4. Kato WH K-tip 240



The polish on that Kato WH is amazing. From the video, thought the yoshi did really well too. But could use a bit more food release. The Wat was disappointing though.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

lemeneid said:


> The polish on that Kato WH is amazing. From the video, thought the yoshi did really well too. But could use a bit more food release. The Wat was disappointing though.


Haha thanks. I think the Wat was doing ok as it only picked up a thinner slice, but it might be disappointing given its food release reputation. The 4th one (Kato K-tip) was the worst among these.

The Yoshi was indeed surprisingly good given how thin it is in the front part. I like this Yoshi better than my KnS SKD version in terms of geometry and profile (taller and less pointy). It’s also heavier.


----------



## stringer

I see a lot of people worry about knuckle clearance. I have large hands but it's pretty easy to adapt my pinch grip to any amount or even zero clearance if necessary. 

Here's a couple onions and carrots to demonstrate.


----------



## captaincaed

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Haha thanks. I think the Wat was doing ok as it only picked up a thinner slice, but it might be disappointing given its food release reputation. The 4th one (Kato K-tip) was the worst among these.
> 
> The Yoshi was indeed surprisingly good given how thin it is in the front part. I like this Yoshi better than my KnS SKD version in terms of geometry and profile (taller and less pointy). It’s also heavier.


I think collective wisdom forgot how well those Yoshi perform. 

Did you do the modified grind on that Kato? Looks like a great performer for potatoes at very least.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

captaincaed said:


> I think collective wisdom forgot how well those Yoshi perform.
> 
> Did you do the modified grind on that Kato? Looks like a great performer for potatoes at very least.


That K-tip Kato (4th knife) is relatively new and true to its original grind and finish. I only lightly sharpened it on a fine grit once. It's quite thin behind the edge and a smooth cutter for almost everything. The food release exists but not great. The other Kato WH (3rd knife) was obtained from BST and it saw quite some usage before me so I did some work thinning and polishing. It now has a convex wide bevel on the front side and a less convex wide bevel on the back side. It's thicker almost everywhere compared to the K-tip so the food release is really good. It does requires a little more forces in cutting carrots though.


----------



## Carl Kotte

stringer said:


> I see a lot of people worry about knuckle clearance. I have large hands but it's pretty easy to adapt my pinch grip to any amount or even zero clearance if necessary.
> 
> Here's a couple onions and carrots to demonstrate.



I always do my best to learn from the best.


----------



## stringer

Carl Kotte said:


> I always do my best to learn from the best.


I think you got the hang of it there.


----------



## captaincaed

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> That K-tip Kato (4th knife) is relatively new and true to its original grind and finish. I only lightly sharpened it on a fine grit once. It's quite thin behind the edge and a smooth cutter for almost everything. The food release exists but not great. The other Kato WH (3rd knife) was obtained from BST and it saw quite some usage before me so I did some work thinning and polishing. It now has a convex wide bevel on the front side and a less convex wide bevel on the back side. It's thicker almost everywhere compared to the K-tip so the food release is really good. It does requires a little more forces in cutting carrots though.


I think you did a great job with that. I have a Japanese honyaki that's got a tug-boat grind, but it does separate food well. Your work looks clean and does its job well, can't argue with that.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Takamura Chromax 210. My favorite laser so far. Besides, I don’t pinch grip when the knife is not forward balanced or too light in chopping. I hold the middle of the handle so that it “feels” forward balanced. I can’t go as fast compared to pinch grip, but it really feels effortless.


----------



## mc2442

Jville said:


> I’m liking this S-grind. Remember, I’m in your list.


Until he perfects it, think work pony!


----------



## Kippington

mc2442 said:


> Until he perfects it, think work pony!


It will *never *be perfect.


----------



## Jville

Kippington said:


> It will *never *be perfect.


It looked like it’s getting pretty tuned in.


----------



## Bear

First video
It's harder than I thought, my phone is in the wrong direction.


----------



## lemeneid

Bear said:


> First video
> It's harder than I thought, my phone is in the wrong direction.



Great first vid. And one that doesn't show a gyuto or nakiri at that!


----------



## Delat

My first vid as well, had to go create a youtube account and everything.

Taking full advantage of sweet summer corn - made corn ice cream yesterday, corn soup on today’s menu. I think a shorter knife might actually be better for this job.


----------



## captaincaed

Some Dalman love, since @nakiriknaifuwa asked.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

captaincaed said:


> Some Dalman love, since @nakiriknaifuwa asked.



The 2nd video is refreshing as I never knew raw potato is edible…how does it taste?


----------



## big_adventure

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The 2nd video is refreshing as I never knew raw potato is edible…how does it taste?



It will not surprise you to hear that it tastes "starchy".


----------



## captaincaed

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The 2nd video is refreshing as I never knew raw potato is edible…how does it taste?


Ghastly. Like a freshly laundered business shirt


----------



## JimMaple98

Little video today of a Kono HD2 cutting some shallots today for a mushroom mousse




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## captaincaed

Some weekly prep


----------



## RDalman

captaincaed said:


> Some weekly prep



Hehe, you where talking about how safe you felt about your knuckles and the knife bit right away


----------



## captaincaed

Yes it did! But that was my dumb fault, not the knife. Knuckles are always lost to user error, fingertips tend to be grind- related. I can never seem to.keep it together with the camera on. I think I've documented all but one of my self injuries...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 132098


Liquid diet going on?


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> Liquid diet going on?


No, it’s just really hot outside and dancing is always good.


----------



## ian

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 132098



Wrong thread! 

In my culturally limited childhood at home with my music theorist parents, my sisters and I would sing that together for fun. Now I know what the missing ingredient was!


----------



## Carl Kotte

ian said:


> Wrong thread!
> 
> In my culturally limited childhood at home with my music theorist parents, my sisters and I would sing that together for fun. Now I know what the missing ingredient was!


The answer was always knives. It took a lifetime figuring it out.


----------



## big_adventure

Some sweet potatoes today, introduced to:

Moritaka AS Nakiri (shout out to @nakiriknaifuwaifu of course)
Kato 240 Kasumi
JCK FRKZ Sukenari ZDP189 240 k-tip



Enjoy!


----------



## Carl Kotte

Carl Kotte said:


> The answer was always knives. It took a lifetime figuring it out.





ian said:


> Wrong thread!


What would be the right thread?


----------



## Midsummer

Carl Kotte said:


> What would be the right thread?



"For the Love of Knife Dancing thread: A knife Dancing thread for all"


----------



## Woshigeren

First post. Migoto White #2 240mm Gyuto vs cucumber:


----------



## IsoJ

One cleaver, one onion


----------



## Carl Kotte

IsoJ said:


> One cleaver, one onion



When did you become left-handed?


----------



## IsoJ

Carl Kotte said:


> When did you become left-handed?


I wish. My phone did flip the video for some reason


----------



## Xenif

Help, im getting accordions cut

But seriously y'all need to relax on cutting those cucumbers



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kippington

Just messing around. I woke up curious to see how well a laser does horizontal cuts in a hard apple.
Fcuk I love lasers!


----------



## Jville

Kippington said:


> Just messing around. I woke up curious to see how well a laser does horizontal cuts in a hard apple.
> Fcuk I love lasers!



That’s a nice santoku.


----------



## Kippington

Jville said:


> That’s a nice santoku.


Thanks! I'm really liking these smaller bull-nose and K-tip knives under 240mm.


----------



## big_adventure

Kippington said:


> Just messing around. I woke up curious to see how well a laser does horizontal cuts in a hard apple.
> Fcuk I love lasers!




Nice knife, I've heard that the guy that makes them is pretty good at his job.


----------



## cotedupy

I too have made a video!

(This is a Tsubaki Hakata that I’m restoring a bit; it had been massively oversharpened in the middle as well as tipped. So the re-profiling and thinning has been a nightmare. It’s meant to be nakiri-like flat for most of the edge, so I thought I’d see how I’d done by testing accordion-ing of scallions. Somewhat surprisingly it passed.)






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Woshigeren

Moritaka vs Tomato


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Taz575 said:


> Messing around with some zucchini with an older Tojiro ITK 240mm Kiritsuke. Mom knocked it off the counter years ago and broke the tip off, so it became a 220mm nakiri after I did a complete regrind (it was a wedgey kurouchi finish on it originally), but never really used it. I recently converted it to a 220mm gyuto/santoku shape (kinda Takeda ish looking) and thinned it out a bit more and got much better results! Added in a choil shot of the knife, too.




That is awesome!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Kippington said:


> Just messing around. I woke up curious to see how well a laser does horizontal cuts in a hard apple.
> Fcuk I love lasers!




Outstanding.


----------



## Delat

Prepping some bell peppers for beef with black beans; maiden voyage for this knife and my first time using a 240mm.


----------



## Delat

One more, cutting some flank steak. I almost never cut raw meat so I have no idea what the heck I’m doing here but fortunately a sharp knife forgives many sins.



Here’s how the bell peppers and steak came together for dinner.


----------



## M1k3

Made potato... I just cut a potato because. Get off my back.


----------



## BillHanna

That tater had it coming


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> That tater had it coming



Tater hater.


----------



## cotedupy

A couple of weeks back @JimMaple98 very kindly sent me his 270mm Toyama to have a play with. At the time I didn't really know much about Toyama - I'm no great expert in terms of high end Japanese knives. Though I sharpen a few, and occasionally I come across things that you can tell straight off the bat are a bit special. A slightly hard-to-describe mix of grind and edge, that can happen on thicker or thinner knives, of any size, and which makes them an utter pleasure to use, and insanely easy to sharpen.

This was right up there. A beast of a knife, without feeling unwieldy, and very immediately apparent why they have the reputation they do. So here is a(nother) carrot video:











Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dominick Maone

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Obviously I have no idea how to cut an onion.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Dominick Maone said:


> View attachment 135403
> 
> Obviously I have no idea how to cut an onion.


 Nah,,,, you did great. That's exactly how I like 'em for a stew.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

In the spirit of sharing as I don’t know what this video can tell…here’s a Toyama dammy cutting cooked pork belly.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Watanabe stainless clad blue 2 cutting a Japanese pumpkin for pumpkin congee. It’s inspired by @stringer . I didn’t dare to use any good knife on Japanese pumpkin until I saw his videos.


----------



## ian

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Watanabe stainless clad blue 2 cutting a Japanese pumpkin for pumpkin congee. It’s inspired by @stringer . I didn’t dare to use any good knife on Japanese pumpkin until I saw his videos.




 

Yowza. I admit I'm a little scared to use something thin bte that hard.


----------



## ian

Here's me using a JNS Tanaka to cut up veggies and fruit for my son's super simple lunch tomorrow, because I know that's what the people want! Sadly, these are the only four things I cut today. 

Not pictured: me eating all the scraps afterwards. Only the best for the young man! Any irregular cuts must go into me or into the trash.


----------



## Mikeadunne

slicing up some red onions for a compote


----------



## Mikeadunne




----------



## Delat

Trying out a new Y Kato AS 150mm petty; I just managed to reach HHT sharpness with it and wanted to give it a go at real food.


----------



## mack

I am bad at cutting, no doubt about it, but anyway:

Herder Lignum 3 pimped by Uwe "suntravel" Mattern and an onion from my garden... At the beginning you can see a Dick micro.



I really like this little knife, it was my first "better" knife 15 years ago. Unfortunately I had to learn sharpening on this knife, which dind't work well, so Uwe had to do a quick rework on it.

Best,
Mack.


----------



## esoo

Some celery had it coming - it was a rock chopping kind of day.


----------



## kpham12

Suien VG-10 220 mm Chinese cleaver after reprofiling and thinning. The monosteel VG-10 is very nice. Not too hard to sharpen out of the box and after thinning, it took a great edge off an Aizu koppa. Suien definitely knows what they’re doing heat treat wise. The profile needed a lot of work though. Way too much curve right in the middle so after lessening the belly there, I had to do extra thinning in that area. I’ve got it about where I want it, could thin it a little bit more to really see what kind of geometry this VG-10 can handle. Still got to work on my knife skills with a full size cleaver though.


----------



## Dominick Maone

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Cubing some potatoes. You need a minimum of two knives for every meal prep. First knife is convex, second is S ground.


----------



## cotedupy

Here's a video of the very first thing I cut with this knife earlier this evening.

I'd had this blade from @Kippington for a week or so, waiting for some smart stabilized wood to make a handle for it. You have no idea how hard that is. Seeing it sitting on the side, unused, all day every day. Eventually I buckled and made a handle for it on Friday using vine wood, brass and winemaking oak spacer, and horn. And actually I'm quite pleased I did...

Vine wood isn't the densest thing in the world, but it _feels_ lovely. Kinda like ho wood handles, but markedly prettier. Normally on a knife this size it'd be difficult to get the balance back enough, but a couple of things were working in my favour: Firstly; it's a laser-y grind, I didn't want something too chunky and forward-heavy as I've got quite a few things like that already. More significantly though; Jules' tangs are long in comparison to most others, which pulls the weight back noticeably, and makes it considerably easier to design a handle for. If I was using heavier wood I could have just ground some of the tang down to get the balance point right, but using quite light wood it was spot on perfect as it was. This has completely neutral balance at a pinch grip, and feels like I've just got a slightly longer, pointier arm.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## uniliang

Slicing A5 wagyu with Yu Kurosaki Shizuku Sakimaru Sujihiki 360mm.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## cotedupy

A video detailing the highly-skilled and intricate knife work involved in making a dish I’ve always known as ‘smacked cukes’, though my wife calls ‘bang-bang cucumber’. Which seems appropriate having watched this back with the sound on.

(Involving a cheap, but pretty good cai dao belonging to @JimMaple98)






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ian

cotedupy said:


> A video detailing the highly-skilled and intricate knife work involved in making a dish I’ve always known as ‘smacked cukes’, though my wife calls ‘bang-bang cucumber’. Which seems appropriate having watched this back with the sound on.
> 
> (Involving a cheap, but pretty good cai dao belonging to @JimMaple98)
> 
> 
> View attachment 138300



Oh yea smack em!


----------



## kpham12

A Masashi SLD that’s been thinned a bit after a couple sharpenings and given a horizontal belt finish. Profile is similar to a Wat/Toyama and it cuts about as well as one too, but with a thinner tip. The SLD steel holds an aggressive edge very well. Cubing up some potatoes for home fries, pretty good food release as far as I can tell. Also, sweet potato julienne to test for wedging/cutting performance on something dense.


----------



## JimMaple98

Well my state going back into lockdown means I have time to play with my knives a bit more at least! 

This is one of my most recent knives, my Morihei TF Hisamoto 240 gyuto. 
I thinned it down 3grams OOTB for overgrinds,she is doing pretty well, still has some overgrinds but no point chasing them now and losing a bunch of steel until I need to.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dominick Maone

Your browser is not able to display this video.




I bought the ripest tomatoe I could find to test out some stones. First knife is sharpened with King Neo 800, second one is Shapton Pro 2k, third is an Arashiyama 6k. The king neo definitely bites right into the tomatoe, it’s pretty nice.


----------



## stringer

Making some slaw


----------



## M1k3

Cutting Napa Cabbage. Turn the volume down (prepping in the middle of brunch)? 


Yeah, yeah, some people don't like that video orientation. Sue me! I'm at work.


----------



## heldentenor

Happy National Knife Day. I’m not the greatest cutter, but here’s my new Tanaka untouched and out of the box.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JASinIL2006

heldentenor said:


> Happy National Knife Day. I’m not the greatest cutter, but here’s my new Tanaka untouched and out of the box.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nice knife, but you make me worried for your fingers the way you're holding that onion.


----------



## M1k3

Ripe heirloom tomatoes.


----------



## tcmx3

kpham12 said:


> A Masashi SLD that’s been thinned a bit after a couple sharpenings and given a horizontal belt finish. Profile is similar to a Wat/Toyama and it cuts about as well as one too, but with a thinner tip. The SLD steel holds an aggressive edge very well. Cubing up some potatoes for home fries, pretty good food release as far as I can tell. Also, sweet potato julienne to test for wedging/cutting performance on something dense.




is this Masahi much thinner than a typical Toyama/Wat? My aogami one from him has a dead ringer profile but is WAY thinner. tbh Id probably like it more if it was more like my Toyama


----------



## cooktocut

Freshly sharpened cleaver

Edit : Blacked out Kamon Chinese cleaver with s-grind 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BillHanna

Hmmm. How sanitary is that handle? Dept of Health have any comments? EcoLab?


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> Ripe heirloom tomatoes.




Oh yea! Slaughter them!


----------



## kpham12

tcmx3 said:


> is this Masahi much thinner than a typical Toyama/Wat? My aogami one from him has a dead ringer profile but is WAY thinner. tbh Id probably like it more if it was more like my Toyama



I’ve used the Masashi, a stainless clad Wat and an ironclad Toyama. My Masashi has similar spine dimensions to Wat/Toyama with a thinner tip. Grind-wise, the Masashi has very soft shoulders that I think help with food release. The ironclad Toyama has that signature asymmetrical right biased convex close to the edge that helps with release and is similar in thinness to the Masashi. The stainless clad Wat was probably the thinnest OOTB edge out of the three, dangerously thin with that zero grind and it has a gentler convex and less meat in the midsection of the grind, so a little less food release for a little better performance on dense product.

I’ve been meaning to try an aogami 1 Masashi, good to hear they’re very thin.


----------



## cooktocut

BillHanna said:


> Hmmm. How sanitary is that handle? Dept of Health have any comments? EcoLab?



The timascus is so dazzling that it actually sanitizes anything it touches 

If I ever did get any food in one of the screw holes, I’d honestly be surprised.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> Making some slaw




Awesome! I'm quite certain the middle finger of your off hand is directed squarely at me. Mocking my far inferior cutting abilities!


----------



## stringer

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Awesome! I'm quite certain the middle finger of your off hand is directed squarely at me. Mocking my far inferior cutting abilities!


Always watching but never mocking. He paid for those superior abilities with blood.


----------



## M1k3

stringer said:


> Always watching but never mocking. He paid for those superior abilities with blood.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139298


I get those same black spots.


----------



## Bear

stringer said:


> Always watching but never mocking. He paid for those superior abilities with blood.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139298



Mmmm kinda humbling


----------



## mack

I wanted to test these 3 beauties:






But I had only one carrot and a few potatoes. I tried and did my best:



Mack


----------



## stringer

Sweet corn with kanehide 240


----------



## IsoJ

stringer said:


> Sweet corn with kanehide 240



Nice cuttingboard


----------



## M1k3

IsoJ said:


> Nice cuttingboard


Better than the metal pans or ceramic plates the prep cooks use at my work


----------



## cooktocut

I went out and found the softest thing to cut for you guys. How’d I do?

Female Japanese A5 tenderloin
242 mm Don Nguyen Gyuto, 52100, space coral handle




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## cooktocut

After trimming and saving EVERYTHING


----------



## Bear

cooktocut said:


> After trimming and saving EVERYTHING
> 
> View attachment 139453


Nice knife but I'm more impressed with the tenderloin, looks incredible.


----------



## Jovidah

Best meat I ever had in my own kitchen was wagyu hanger steak. Surpringly affordable since apparently even when it's from good cows people don't care about hanger steak, even though it's the most flavorful part of the cow IMO. Even from a bad cow it's good, but from a good cow..... glorious.


----------



## cooktocut

Jovidah said:


> Best meat I ever had in my own kitchen was wagyu hanger steak. Surpringly affordable since apparently even when it's from good cows people don't care about hanger steak, even though it's the most flavorful part of the cow IMO. Even from a bad cow it's good, but from a good cow..... glorious.



Hanger steak is very good and you’re right, extremely underrated.

I’d say there’s one thing that’s better. I dry age whole wagyu short loins (tbone/porterhouse). Obviously the strip and the filet turn out outstanding, but what’s even better… eating the leftover meat off the bone. It’ll make you wanna slap yo momma. So much dry age flavor and so unbelievably good… nothing compares.


----------



## Bear

Jovidah said:


> Best meat I ever had in my own kitchen was wagyu hanger steak. Surpringly affordable since apparently even when it's from good cows people don't care about hanger steak, even though it's the most flavorful part of the cow IMO. Even from a bad cow it's good, but from a good cow..... glorious.


With out a doubt my favorite steak, I can't imagine them from wagyu, the fat would be glorious.


----------



## captaincaed

Bazes


----------



## M1k3

Dealing with some garlic


----------



## ian

I removed the sound, since my wife, her mom, and my kid are rampaging in the background. Anyway, not the best vid, but wanted to show off the knife!





Sticker? What sticker?


----------



## Delat

Cutting up some chocolate with my cheapo 30 year old $20 American cleaver. I kind of hate this task - open to suggestions for better/easier ways of doing it.


----------



## Jovidah

Buy chocolate callets instead?


----------



## Delat

Jovidah said:


> Buy chocolate callets instead?



Agree, that’s what I usually get but they’ve been in short supply locally for a year or so. I hate these big damn blocks but that was the only decent brand I could get locally.


----------



## stringer

Acorn squash with a very thin nakiri.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I was slicing potatoes with my "modified" Suncraft bunka and they were just falling right off and I was thinking I should video it but I don't have a phone stand.


----------



## stringer

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I was slicing potatoes with my "modified" Suncraft bunka and they were just falling right off and I was thinking I should video it but I don't have a phone stand.



Lol. All my videos are just my phone hanging over the side of the cabinets above the counter with a jar of oregano as counter weight.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> Lol. All my videos are just my phone hanging over the side of the cabinets above the counter with a jar of oregano as counter weight.



Yeah I've tried different tricks for pictures and the setup is just not conducive. I think I tore a ligament, pulled three muscles, and popped all the vessels in one eye trying to get some choil shots tonight! Even with all the tips and tricks posted.


----------



## ian

Guess it depends on the camera. I find choil shots pretty trivial on my phone as long as the background is lit more than the choil, although I do have to hold the phone with my left hand to do them, which is unnatural.


----------



## ian

stringer said:


> Lol. All my videos are just my phone hanging over the side of the cabinets above the counter with a jar of oregano as counter weight.



Heh yea. The Isasmedjan potato vid above was made with my phone standing up in one of those whiskey glasses we used the other night.


----------



## Bear

Just playing


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ian said:


> Heh yea. The Isasmedjan potato vid above was made with my phone standing up in one of those whiskey glasses we used the other night.



The whiskey glass was a source of inspiration. Unfortunately, I was in a little too tight so the video didn't turn out very well. Also unfortunately, I cut up the last three potatoes we had.  

But it gave me some ideas to try out next time.


----------



## M1k3

Delat said:


> Cutting up some chocolate with my cheapo 30 year old $20 American cleaver. I kind of hate this task - open to suggestions for better/easier ways of doing it.



Shredding attachment on a food processor?


----------



## ian

Sledgehammer!


----------



## Alwayzbakin

Delat said:


> Cutting up some chocolate with my cheapo 30 year old $20 American cleaver. I kind of hate this task - open to suggestions for better/easier ways of doing it.



I worked at a chocolate factory for a bit and we used to cast big blocks. My coworker at our other shop said smashing them with a hammer worked pretty well. They make forks/picks to break up chocolate; I believe I’ve seen them that can be used in conjunction with a hammer. Dunno it this would help your workflow in any way but if you can melt it all and let cool very slowly, it often crystallises in a pebbly texture that’s very easy to break up again later


----------



## Jville

Bear said:


> Just playing



How good are those migoto whites? I still got a 240 BNIB chilling in a drawer.


----------



## ian

Jville said:


> How good are those migoto whites? I still got a 240 BNIB chilling in a drawer.



Use it and find out!


----------



## Bear

Jville said:


> How good are those migoto whites? I still got a 240 BNIB chilling in a drawer.


 Thin tip, beefier heel and very well balanced.

This isn't a very good comparison but this is my original garlic vid of my three 270ish's, it's kind of boring(it's just chopped garlic), sorry.


----------



## Jville

ian said:


> Use it and find out!


Touché, I had a feeling that would be somebody’s response… nah I’ll just take  word for it.


----------



## stringer

Green Peppers, half bushel


----------



## cotedupy

Talking to @JimMaple98 in the last few days about old Sabs made me realise that I basically never use what is objectively our best looking knife. An old 50s Chef's knife that belonged to my wife's grandmother:







So I decided to give up Japanese and Chinese knives for a couple of weeks and do everything with this. And for some fun - all the sharpening and touch-ups on Scottish stones... The Auld Alliance.






Before I really started sharpening I took this knife to someone (a knifemaker in fact), who sorted the profile out alright, but lazily, and left it very thick behind the edge. I sharpened it up a bit on the Dalmore Blue, but really this knife needs some more proper thinning; those carrots on the left were hard work, and I'll probably have to do that on SiC then go back to the Dalmore. Good news is that my Tam O'Shanter honing rod works quite nicely.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## M1k3

Delat said:


> Cutting up some chocolate with my cheapo 30 year old $20 American cleaver. I kind of hate this task - open to suggestions for better/easier ways of doing it.



I just thought of something else you could use. A Microplane.


----------



## Delat

M1k3 said:


> I just thought of something else you could use. A Microplane.



Not a bad idea, except I might end up with melted chocolate all over my hands. I think I’ll give a try next time. Food processor probably would be best but I don’t have one.


----------



## stringer

Peeling onions


----------



## YumYumSauce

Why did the orange stop rolling?



Because it ran outta juice!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Oi!

First, ignore the USB cable pinned up under the cupboard. You're normally not be able to see it and it feeds a speaker so I can have them cool vibes while, um, ya know, cutting potatoes... 

Second, thanks to @ian for the whiskey glass phone holding tip.

Third, here's my Suncraft Senzo Black bunka. Now, I'm not generally a damascus guy but I caught this one deeply discounted at a precise time when I was heavily infatuated with bunkas. Admittedly, as more mainstream damascus goes, it was beautifully done. The contrast was awesome. The knife is light and nimble, to include a tapered handle, and I loved the flat profile. I was pretty jacked. Right up until I used it.

The "black" etching caused a ton of drag. About a half inch past the edge and it damn near just seized up. I tried to pretend it wasn't real. No go. So then I thought maybe I just need to ease the edge bevels a little. Nah. It was the etching causing friction.

I loved the profile and feel of the knife so much I wanted to make it work. So, with a deep breath, I proceeded to ruin the wonderful aesthetics of the knife and ended up turning it into one of the best cutters I have.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> Peeling onions




Confidence.


----------



## Hockey3081

My 180 Niko Nicolaides. Did not have fun with the butternut squash but the garlic gave me some satisfaction.


----------



## stringer

pull cut dice red potato part deux.
back by popular demand.
I had to chop a 40 pound case anyway so I filmed it. 
Kind of long.


----------



## cotedupy

Mazaki vs. Blueberry (in the traditional style).






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

One of these days I'll have a decent video to post, until then...



A little prep work with the Hinokuni 180 Shirogami 1:





Got you pro folk worried don't I?


----------



## Delat

I’m really loving my new Myojin 180mm; had to cut some carrots today and decided to compare it vs my Yoshikane SKD and Kurosaki AS. I was mostly interested to see if there was any cracking and wanted to test smoothness so my cuts are quite slow. With the first carrot I used the front third of the blade like usual. For the second carrot I used the back third which felt a bit weird but I wanted to see if the thicker geometry there would make much of a different across the three knives.

Not surprisingly the Yoshi was the smoothest and required the least effort. The Kurosaki and Myojin were a very close second and quite similar in feel - they both feel more substantial and less delicate than the Yoshi. I suspect the convex grind of the Myojin will have better food release than the other two but don't have any experience to back that up yet.

All that said, I kept swapping between all three for the rest of the carrots and that was the most fun I’ve had chopping carrots since maybe ever.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Put this in the potato thread but putting it here as well as I dig this thread!

You can hear me clunk my phone down into the pint beer glass ala @ian . Also used the front-facing camera so my kitchen looks inverted from previous vids but there it is.

The new Akifusa AS 180mm Gyuto. Very, very lightly touched up on a SG4k, like a couple soft strokes, and then stropped a few times on CrO and then bare leather.



Happy boy!


----------



## Mikeadunne




----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Raquin KT 240 and Toyama dammy 240 cutting potatoes, carrot and onion. Bonus raquin cutting beef. Overall the Toyama sees less resistance but raquin KT releases food better. I think my polish affected Toyama’s food release a bit but nothing I can’t shake off. I enjoy using both knives.



The ingredients were used for Borscht soup. It’s very satisfying cutting so much stuff.


----------



## Kippington

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Raquin KT 240 and Toyama dammy 240 cutting potatoes, carrot and onion. Bonus raquin cutting beef. Overall the Toyama sees less resistance but raquin KT releases food better. I think my polish affected Toyama’s food release a bit but nothing I can’t shake off. I enjoy using both knives.
> 
> 
> 
> The ingredients were used for Borscht soup. It’s very satisfying cutting so much stuff.
> View attachment 146851



Far out, that's one of the phattest carrots I've ever seen... 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Kippington said:


> Far out, that's one of the phattest carrots I've ever seen...
> Thanks for sharing


Jules, I'm still on your wait list and I hope you won't skip me for how big of a carrot the knife will have to face in the future.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Okay, so, at the risk of boring everyone and exposing my reality, here's me doing my almost full dinner prep tonight.

The good, the bad, and the ugly. 

Don't look @stringer! 

Started here:






The garlic, tomato, and red onion were pretty aged. My wife had been hacking away at the red onion and you can see me puzzle over it later.

I wasn't really sure what I was going to do. I'd browned off some ground beef and was basically making things up as I went.

Onion is always a good start.




The tomato was pretty squishy but the Akifusa was prepared beyond my skills:


To be continued...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My buddies @Lars and @DitmasPork are always tossing radicchio into warm dishes and I had some so...



And I ended up here:





Mashed potatoes smothered in ground beef, onion, mushrooms, garlic and a luscious tomato-beef sauce along with crisp green beans with radicchio and onion and roasted garlic bread.

So, there we go. Dinner.

Turned out pretty good too.


----------



## ian

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Jules, I'm still on your wait list and I hope you won't skip me for how big of a carrot the knife will have to face in the future.



Where do the Chinese markets get their insanely big carrots with high water content? I always see them there, but nowhere else around here.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

ian said:


> Where do the Chinese markets get their insanely big carrots with high water content? I always see them there, but nowhere else around here.


I have no idea. The one in my last video is not the biggest one I’ve cut. I think some Korean markets also have big ones. There must be some secret farms growing them. lol


----------



## Delat

ian said:


> Where do the Chinese markets get their insanely big carrots with high water content? I always see them there, but nowhere else around here.



Ha, same thing in Phoenix! It’s like some secret suppliers they all have.


----------



## daniel_il

Testing two new knives- French workhorse & Japanese laser


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

daniel_il said:


> Testing two new knives- French workhorse & Japanese laser




And your thoughts?


----------



## daniel_il

HumbleHomeCook said:


> And your thoughts?



I received last week 5 new knives, so still need more time on it. both the raquin and shibata bought here.

the shibata is a great surprise for me, love the cutting performance and its feel tough for such a thin knife. it came with 2 micro chips and it was very easy to fix and sharpen. also AS and stainless clad one of my favorite combos.

the Raquin steel is really outstanding, felt great during sharpening and take a super sharp edge. the handle is one of the best i tried(but why its so long). cutting is good, tip really run easy through ingredients and back half will wedge a bit on big carrots. main concern for me is something about the balance, its not feel "natural" in my hands yet. I had to switch the grip many times during a dinner prep.


----------



## mack

Cutting some carrots again, knives are: Martin Huber, Simon Herde, pimped Wüsthof, Kamon Santoku, Dalman Triple Hollow Grind and the kife of all knives, "Greek" knife by Uwe Mattern (2:40)



I like all those knives (more or less) but the Greek knife is absolutely amazing.

Mack


----------



## Barmoley

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Raquin KT 240 and Toyama dammy 240 cutting potatoes, carrot and onion. Bonus raquin cutting beef. Overall the Toyama sees less resistance but raquin KT releases food better. I think my polish affected Toyama’s food release a bit but nothing I can’t shake off. I enjoy using both knives.
> 
> 
> 
> The ingredients were used for Borscht soup. It’s very satisfying cutting so much stuff.
> View attachment 146851



What the hell is wrong with that carrot, did you buy it from Chernobyl farmers market? I love borscht.


----------



## stringer

Barmoley said:


> What the hell is wrong with that carrot, did you buy it from Chernobyl farmers market? I love borscht.


There's nothing wrong with those carrots. They are perfectly sized for feeding to horses. Zanahorias de caballo.


----------



## stringer

stringer said:


> There's nothing wrong with those carrots. They are perfectly sized for feeding to horses. Zanahorias de caballo.



A dude I used to work with was always impressed that American restaurants got away with feeding zanahorias de caballo to people. In Guatemala the big ones only get fed to horses.


----------



## Sparten007

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 130362



Brilliant


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Now I’m out of big carrots so I’m using some 3 cm carrots to show my newly arrived Toyama 210 nakiri, in comparison with a 210 Yoshikane. These 2 are basically my 2 best carrot cutters. In the first minute, for a few times I was holding the Toyama loosely on the handle to see if it can cut carrot with its own weight. I think it’s almost there but still can use some normal light human force.


----------



## stringer

Small dice sweet potato.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> Small dice sweet potato.




Damnit man! You peel with more speed and precision than I cut! And just breezing through freaking sweet potatoes? Well, now you're just showing off.


----------



## e30Birdy

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Now I’m out of big carrots so I’m using some 3 cm carrots to show my newly arrived Toyama 210 nakiri, in comparison with a 210 Yoshikane. These 2 are basically my 2 best carrot cutters. In the first minute, for a few times I was holding the Toyama loosely on the handle to see if it can cut carrot with its own weight. I think it’s almost there but still can use some normal light human force.



I just got the 180 Toyama and I am in love, thing cut a Brunoise yesterday like butter.


----------



## daniel_il

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Now I’m out of big carrots so I’m using some 3 cm carrots to show my newly arrived Toyama 210 nakiri, in comparison with a 210 Yoshikane. These 2 are basically my 2 best carrot cutters. In the first minute, for a few times I was holding the Toyama loosely on the handle to see if it can cut carrot with its own weight. I think it’s almost there but still can use some normal light human force.




i put my eye on the 210 nakiri, would you say it’s feel like a cleaver? Or it’s more delicate as usual nakiri just a bit longer?


----------



## Knivperson

stringer said:


> Small dice sweet potato.



Ive started turning my carrots, potatoes etc half way through like you after watching your videos. Thanks.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

daniel_il said:


> i put my eye on the 210 nakiri, would you say it’s feel like a cleaver? Or it’s more delicate as usual nakiri just a bit longer?


It feels more like a big gyuto without tip than a cleaver. This is my first nakiri in last 2 years so I don’t know if it’s similar to smaller nakiris.


----------



## daniel_il

Watanabe & raquin 240’s vs carrot.

the watanabe edge is more aggressive, sometimes got stuck in the board as shown in the vid.


----------



## hmh

daniel_il said:


> Watanabe & raquin 240’s vs carrot.



great video! is the raquin kt or standard grind?


----------



## daniel_il

hmh said:


> great video! is the raquin kt or standard grind?



According to seller its tractor grind, but its doesn’t look very thick. Although watanabe is heavier but thinner behind the edge.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

daniel_il said:


> According to seller its tractor grind, but its doesn’t look very thick. Although watanabe is heavier but thinner behind the edge.


The shinogi looks high. It might have been thinned.


----------



## stringer

daniel_il said:


> Watanabe & raquin 240’s vs carrot.
> 
> the watanabe edge is more aggressive, sometimes got stuck in the board as shown in the vid.




The only way I have found to keep the Watanabe from sticking in the board is to stop at 1k.


----------



## daniel_il

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> The shinogi looks high. It might have been thinned.



i think for sure, the bevels is kind of flat


----------



## daniel_il

stringer said:


> The only way I have found to keep the Watanabe from sticking in the board is to stop at 1k.



Thanks its a good tip, I'm still with the original sharpening waiting for a few more micro chips. I'm usually finish on chosera 3k but might try 1-2K edge first.

for sure its the most aggressive factory edge i ever had, but the the sticking is slowing me down cause I'm afraid chopping with me usual amount of force.


----------



## Tapio

A raletively affordable Gekko Kurouchi Bunka is one of my favourite knives.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dominick Maone

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Little cubing of potatoes. S Grind. Decent food release I think.


----------



## Bico Doce

Trying out my new Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240 mm gyuto on a red onion. Not sure if it’s on the level of some of the beauties featured on this thread but it was a pleasure to use 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bico Doce said:


> Trying out my new Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240 mm gyuto on a red onion. Not sure if it’s on the level of some of the beauties featured on this thread but it was a pleasure to use



Nice!


----------



## kpham12

Videos are from last month, but forgot to post them. I thinned out my Watanabe ironclad 240mm a bit more, used it at home daily for about a week of decently heavy prep and then went and got some dense foods to really test the grind on. In order, I cut a carrot, a sweet potato and then some cassava root/yucca, which I’ve found is hard to cut no matter how thin your knife is and I wouldn’t want to go at it with a knife that’s too thin. 

The Wat is relatively thick in the midsection and every time I get halfway through a cut, I think “it’s going to wedge here”, but it keeps plowing right on through. Definitely lives up to the reputation that the older iron clad Wats have for good performance on dense foods plus good food release. After the yucca, I checked edge retention by slicing some paper towel. Not exactly a scientific test, but a good indicator of what condition the edge is in. All sections of the week old edge were still razor sharp without touching a stone or strop. I could probably get it a little thinner behind the edge before it gets too delicate.


----------



## Bico Doce

I was making something halfway between a crostini and a crouton. This was complete nonsense but for some reason was still really satisfying to do 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bico Doce said:


> I was making something halfway between a crostini and a crouton. This was complete nonsense but for some reason was still really satisfying to do
> 
> View attachment 148343



That's awesome!


----------



## Taz575

8" Funayuki vs some rutabage.


----------



## Bico Doce

I’m making French onion soup and decided to do a side by side comparison on my two recent purchases - Hitohira Tanaka kyuzo 240 vs the yoshikane skd 240 gyuto

first up the Tanaka





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Yoshikane




Your browser is not able to display this video.





Both are great knives and were fun to use. I found that the Tanaka Kyuzo had less cutting resistance, I’m not sure if that’s due to the yoshikane having a thicker spine or due to some of the suction I felt while cutting the onion or a combination of the two. The yoshikane is so thin behind the edge that it is my go to for dicing onion, horizontal cuts are a breeze but I would have to say for this exercise the Tanaka kyuzo was the better performer. A big surprise was how little reactivity the knife experienced, just a few wipes every couple of onions and it was good. Onions did not experience any browning.

The Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240mm gyuto is my current favorite knife.


----------



## Knivperson

Cutting and onion just for the helluvit' This is the Sakai Kikkumori B1 210 mm damascus with a new handle in light amboyna.


----------



## ian

Your browser is not able to display this video.











Apples meet a project knife.


----------



## stringer

Big knife on a little board.


----------



## Bico Doce

stringer said:


> Big knife on a little board.



Beautiful board! Someone here on KKF makes those right? Thank


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> Big knife on a little board.




Hey...I've seen that cutting board before...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Bico Doce said:


> Beautiful board! Someone here on KKF makes those right? Thank



I believe @captaincaed made that.


----------



## stringer

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I believe @captaincaed made that.



I'm doing some durability testing for him. So far the end to end bonds have been very resistant to warping and cracking. Even with a bunch of overnight sessions dirty in the sink. I did manage to stain it with something on one corner you can see there at the beginning. I think it was beef juice.


----------



## stringer

Bico Doce said:


> Beautiful board! Someone here on KKF makes those right? Thank






HumbleHomeCook said:


> I believe @captaincaed made that.


----------



## Bico Doce

Quick cut test on a Dalman Honyaki. This was a lot of firsts here - first Dalman, first honyaki, first S grind, first knife with this level of fit and finish. I was very impressed but it left me with the feeling that I may not be at a level to appreciate its sophistication 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## stringer

Got a new HSC. Cut some carrots


----------



## Knivperson

Yeeeeah, a stringer-video. Friday night is saved, love you vids, stringer.


----------



## Dzbiq

stringer said:


> Big knife on a little board.



Nice, I need to try that "rollin' bell pepper" technique! And nice board btw


----------



## stringer

Here's a few more I've been meaning to upload

Butternut squash with kanehide 240



Radial cut onion with HSC 270 wrought clad 26c3

This one I think



Slicing both halves of onion at once with HSC

Bet you can't do this with a 180 "gyuto"


----------



## demirtasem

stringer said:


> Got a new HSC. Cut some carrots




Are you planning to do durability testing with HSC series?


----------



## stringer

demirtasem said:


> Are you planning to do durability testing with HSC series?



All of my knives go through extensive durability testing whether I want them to or not.


----------



## justaute

stringer said:


> All of my knives go through extensive durability testing whether I want them to or not.



I know the feeling. Was "trying" to see how tough my Yoshikane SKD k-tip 210 is when I dropped it onto my rug-covered wood floor, tip down. When the knife finally came to rest on its side, I picked it up and see a bent tip at around the 4mm mark. My toughness "test" was complete. sigh...still good cutter, though.


----------



## stringer

Shaved Brussels sprouts with HSC gyuto. The factory edge was pretty good, but I prefer my own edge. I redid the micro bevel with a washita and deburred on a llyn idwal. I'll probably fiddle with the edge for a few weeks getting it dialed in. But overall the geometry and profile are solid. First observations: nice tip, excellent distal taper. Not as tough as my shihan in 52100 but much tougher than my Watanabe in blue. The handle is absolutely amazing. The burnt oak has real ridges where the grain boundaries are creating natural grippiness.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> Shaved Brussels sprouts with HSC gyuto. The factory edge was pretty good, but I prefer my own edge. I redid the micro bevel with a washita and deburred on a llyn idwal. I'll probably fiddle with the edge for a few weeks getting it dialed in. But overall the geometry and profile are solid. First observations: nice tip, excellent distal taper. Not as tough as my shihan in 52100 but much tougher than my Watanabe in blue. The handle is absolutely amazing. The burnt oak has real ridges where the grain boundaries are creating natural grippiness.




Not only was I impressed as usual, but the wife paused what she was doing to stare and share her admiration.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

My mother in law and daughter both asked for turkey soup so... Prep work.

DISCLAIMER: Arthritic hands are a real thing in my family and as I'm getting older, mine can sometimes start to bother me. I did quite a bit yesterday so today my hands are a little sore and I'm a little shaky. But, this is real. 

Knife used is a Tsunehisa Ginsan 165mm migaki nakiri that I think I last finished on Shapton Glass 2k and that has had numerous since-sharpening stroppings on suede with CrO and bare smooth leather. These knives are a real value in my book.


----------



## ian

Looks great!

My parents would always make turkey soup after thanksgiving. It was pretty disgusting. They’d just take the turkey carcass, throw in a pot, boil it for hours (no skimming) with a couple vegetables, then fish out the bones and call it a soup, leaving in all the tasteless meat that fell off the carcass.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

ian said:


> Looks great!
> 
> My parents would always make turkey soup after thanksgiving. It was pretty disgusting. They’d just take the turkey carcass, throw in a pot, boil it for hours (no skimming) with a couple vegetables, then fish out the bones and call it a soup, leaving in all the tasteless meat that fell off the carcass.



Thank you. 

In anticipation of this, and for Thanksgiving gravy of course, I made some good dark stock yesterday. I used that with some water and while I did slightly boil the carcass and legs in it, it was just for flavoring. Now, since I bought, cooked and carved the turkey, I did strategically leave maybe a little extra on the carcass to peel off for soup today. That combined with our leftovers was more than enough.


----------



## ian

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Thank you.
> 
> In anticipation of this, and for Thanksgiving gravy of course, I made some good dark stock yesterday. I used that with some water and while I did slightly boil the carcass and legs in it, it was just for flavoring. Now, since I did buy, cook and carve the turkey, I did strategically leave maybe a little extra on the carcass to peel off for soup today. That combined with our leftovers was more than enough.



No shame in using the turkey carcass! I made one last time I was at my parents place just from the carcass. It was just the no skimming and the half-disintegrated bits of meat from long hours of boiling that made the other version unappealing.


----------



## Bico Doce

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Cutting pepperoni with Jiro #307. This knife looks wonky but cuts like a dream


----------



## Jovidah

ian said:


> No shame in using the turkey carcass! I made one last time I was at my parents place just from the carcass. It was just the no skimming and the half-disintegrated bits of meat from long hours of boiling that made the other version unappealing.


What difference does the skimming make? Always wondered about it because half the stock recipes don't do it, or mention that it only makes it cloudy if you don't.


----------



## stringer

Jovidah said:


> What difference does the skimming make? Always wondered about it because half the stock recipes don't do it, or mention that it only makes it cloudy if you don't.



Impurities and fat float. If you want a nice clean clear stock then you need to skim. You can also just wait until your done. Cool it off. And then the fat will congeal with the gunk on the top and you can remove it then. It's only really important to skim while you are cooking it if you are making consomme or something and need a really clear stock.


----------



## ian

Yea, my parents wouldn't take off the fat at the end either. I think they would hardly use any extra fat, and the bird was already (well) roasted, so a lot of the fat had already rendered.


----------



## Jovidah

stringer said:


> Impurities and fat float. If you want a nice clean clear stock then you need to skim. You can also just wait until your done. Cool it off. And then the fat will congeal with the gunk on the top and you can remove it then. It's only really important to skim while you are cooking it if you are making consomme or something and need a really clear stock.


Cheers... so no real problem for when making darker sauces then. I never had a ton of fat in there anyway; usually when I brown all the bones it also melts all the fat so I just seperate it then and there to use elsewhere.

The only issue I've sometimes ran into is that - even if there were no other ingredients - I had a stock turn bitter a few times. Never really managed to nail that down but the best I could come up with is that I simply had it going for too long?


----------



## ian

Jovidah said:


> Cheers... so no real problem for when making darker sauces then. I never had a ton of fat in there anyway; usually when I brown all the bones it also melts all the fat so I just seperate it then and there to use elsewhere.



As long as you do skim it off afterwards. The impurities don't taste good imo. 



Jovidah said:


> The only issue I've sometimes ran into is that - even if there were no other ingredients - I had a stock turn bitter a few times. Never really managed to nail that down but the best I could come up with is that I simply had it going for too long?



Could be. Or maybe you over-roasted the bones and got black stuff instead of brown. I've definitely made a couple overcooked broths in the pressure cooker --- I think usually it's the veg that overcooks before the meat? 

@stringer has probably made about 10000x as much stock in his life as I have, though.


----------



## Jovidah

I usually filter stuff through a hair net (sometimes doubled up)... Just line a sieve with it and presto; end result is quite clean that way. Works great for filtering oils as well. 

It definitly wasn't overroasted bones (I'm pretty dilligent about that), and I had stock go bitter a few times even when there were no other ingredients. I tend to add those later down the road. But because it only happens on rare occasions it's a bit hard to figure out.


----------



## stringer

I would say if your stock is bitter then you probably cooked it too hard or too long. Stock should be made with a slow simmer. 

Fish stock / Veg stock 1-2 hours
Chicken / Turkey stock 2-4 hours
Beef / Veal 6-12 hours


----------



## Jovidah

Yeah then my suspicion of cooking too long was correct. It can't be the temperature since most of the time I just throw it in a low oven.... and then forget about it. 
Thanks, I'll pay more attention to the time then. I used to think 'longer was better' but I guess that's not true.


----------



## stringer

Jovidah said:


> Yeah then my suspicion of cooking too long was correct. It can't be the temperature since most of the time I just throw it in a low oven.... and then forget about it.
> Thanks, I'll pay more attention to the time then. I used to think 'longer was better' but I guess that's not true.



It needs to be long enough to extract the flavor. Veggies and fish bones take the least amount of time. Beef bones take the longest. Especially with your more delicate stocks. Over cooking / reducing can lead to bitterness.


----------



## daniel_il

Sugimoto 4001 first run, gonna use it daily on the next few days. Great ootb thanks edge and surprisingly very good food release.


----------



## Jovidah

stringer said:


> It needs to be long enough to extract the flavor. Veggies and fish bones take the least amount of time. Beef bones take the longest. Especially with your more delicate stocks. Over cooking / reducing can lead to bitterness.


Once you've filtered everything, what's better; reduce as fast as possible or at the lowest possible simmer?


----------



## stringer

Jovidah said:


> Once you've filtered everything, what's better; reduce as fast as possible or at the lowest possible simmer?



As low and slow as you are patient with. Stirring every once in awhile. Even after you think you have filtered everything there will be bits that want to sink to the bottom and stick. And boiling is bad. You destroy all the delicate scents and flavors and nutrients. So low and slow.


----------



## stringer

If you have ever wanted to watch someone julienne 16 birds worth of chicken skin then this video was made just for you.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> If you have ever wanted to watch someone julienne 16 birds worth of chicken skin then this video was made just for you.




Were the birds roasted? What became of the skin? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## stringer

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Were the birds roasted? What became of the skin? Enquiring minds want to know!



I roast the birds, pull the meat, slice the skins and then mix the meat and skin back together. We heat it up with smoky barbecue sauce and maple syrup. It's one of the protein options at my cafe. I also got house cured pork loin and braised short rib. Or vegan sausage but I just buy that. The others I make in house.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

No video, but a thank you.

Years ago, I spent a lot of time getting a decent rock-chop game. When I started thinning my Wusthof knives this really took off and I was generally pretty pleased with my knife skills. No, not in anyway professional, and sometimes less confident than others, but good enough to get more out of my ingredients. Which, after all, should be the main point for a home cook.

Then I made the step into Japanese knives and something changed. I can't remember exactly why but I feel like I had heard "experts" say that rock chopping with these knives was a path to ruin. Push cut was the order of the day if you wanted to save your precious edges and use these knives properly. It's entirely possible that was a combination of things I heard, particular knife design, and my own imagination but the result was, for a good while, I almost abandoned rock chopping in any situation.

But, watching all these videos along with a pinch of situational consideration and a healthy pinch of self reflection snapped me back into the idea that we can, and should, use different cutting styles. I know that will sound stupidly simple to so many of you and I would take no offense at it. I guess I just got caught up in it all for a time.

So tonight, I pulled my Ittetsu X-Hammer bunka off the reserve strip (where it was making it's way to the back-to-box position) and got back to work with it. I like so much about this knife but had rather quickly dismissed it due to its prominent curve. My near literal push-cut insistence resulted in a lot of accordioned ingredients so I abruptly decided it wasn't for me.

Stupid.

It did the full meal prep tonight to include thinly slicing chicken breasts, lots of veggie work, fine dicing shallot and garlic, etc. There was rock chopping, push cut, push and glide, and whatever seemed to work. I know this probably sounds painfully obvious, and I reckon it is, I'm just sharing this in case anyone else out there finds themselves feeling like me.

You can rock chop with Japanese knives and the edges will not become Swiss cheese. Be flexible and adjust as needed. No doubt, some knives will lend to certain techniques but don't get locked in.

Older picture of the referenced knife:


----------



## Pie

Footnotes

- first time recording something like this. Please excuse the setup, talking and unnecessary closeup of my face.
- I’m both slow and unsure when cutting things. Some people on here make it look sooo easy. Watching my own video is mad humbling.
- Scraping/flicking cores off the board was done using the spine, don’t worry 
- this is kind of what I mean by “pull cut”. It’s even weirder now that I see it in action, kind of like hearing your own voice recording.


----------



## Bico Doce

Pie said:


> I’m both slow and unsure when cutting things. Some people on here make it look sooo easy. Watching my own video is mad humbling.


Looked pretty good to me


----------



## Delat

Pie said:


> Footnotes
> 
> - first time recording something like this. Please excuse the setup, talking and unnecessary closeup of my face.
> - I’m both slow and unsure when cutting things. Some people on here make it look sooo easy. Watching my own video is mad humbling.
> - Scraping/flicking cores off the board was done using the spine, don’t worry
> - this is kind of what I mean by “pull cut”. It’s even weirder now that I see it in action, kind of like hearing your own voice recording.




I work pretty slowly as well (although it looked like you cranked through that pineapple pretty fast to me). No harm in it, and it’s nice to be in the moment and not in a hurry. When I’m cooking I have no where else to be and nothing else to do - I’m exactly where I want to be, doing exactly what I want to do, appreciating a knife I want to appreciate. Why rush through it?

Also, any prep that doesn’t involve involuntary blood donation is a solid prep in my book.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Pie said:


> Footnotes
> 
> - first time recording something like this. Please excuse the setup, talking and unnecessary closeup of my face.
> - I’m both slow and unsure when cutting things. Some people on here make it look sooo easy. Watching my own video is mad humbling.
> - Scraping/flicking cores off the board was done using the spine, don’t worry
> - this is kind of what I mean by “pull cut”. It’s even weirder now that I see it in action, kind of like hearing your own voice recording.




Excellent job. Nothing wrong with any of that!


----------



## Pie

Delat said:


> I work pretty slowly as well (although it looked like you cranked through that pineapple pretty fast to me). No harm in it, and it’s nice to be in the moment and not in a hurry. When I’m cooking I have no where else to be and nothing else to do - I’m exactly where I want to be, doing exactly what I want to do, appreciating a knife I want to appreciate. Why rush through it?
> 
> Also, any prep that doesn’t involve involuntary blood donation is a solid prep in my book.


There’s something to be said for taking the time to enjoy the process, most definitely. At first I was frustrated with the lack of speed and consistency, even more so watching people like @stringer blast through produce effortlessly. These days it’s out of necessity that I try to go faster, with 2 young children the more time I spend holding a knife the more likely someone’s going to run full speed into a doorknob or something.

Always looking for the best way to break stuff down, and once found develop the muscle memory to autopilot through a prep (while quietly marvelling at how satisfying it is).

I appreciate the kind words! These cut videos are kinda fun, looking forward to doing some more!


----------



## M1k3

Don't worry about the speed. That comes with time, volume and a boss staring at you like you should of been done 20 minutes ago. Even though you started on the item 15 minutes ago.


----------



## stringer

M1k3 said:


> Don't worry about the speed. That comes with time, volume and a boss staring at you like you should of been done 20 minutes ago. Even though you started on the item 15 minutes ago.



Well put Mike. I've been cooking professionally for nearly half of my life at this point. I know how to move fast because I had to learn to survive. And I've spilt a lot of blood along the way pushing the limits to build those skills. But I don't recommend trying it at home. Unless someone in your household is training to be a trauma nurse and needs the practice or something.


----------



## stringer

Nowadays the biggest deadline I deal with is when my partner says, "Do you think you can have dinner ready in 15 minutes, I'm hungry?"


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> Nowadays the biggest deadline I deal with is when my partner says, "Do you think you can have dinner ready in 15 minutes, I'm hungry?"




Alrighty Mr. Leek, as is sometimes the case with your videos, we have some problems here...

First of all, you're not wiping down your knife every eight seconds and in fact, you actually _set it down_ more than once. This is... I mean... Woosh... You are aware sir, are you not, that contemporary expert assertion is that you must wipe down your knife compulsively to prevent it from rusting instantly? This just seems irresponsible. What's next? 155 degree chicken breasts? Mixing meat and veggies on the same board? Wait... Oh magosh... Oh magosh...

Okay, okay...I'm going to move on...

Ginger. Sir, with all due respect, everyone in the modern age knows you peel your ginger with a spoon. Do I really need to explain this?



In all seriousness, more very cool stuff.

I found myself talking to the TV, saying, "Oh f-you!" as you so effortlessly broke down those carrots. And meant with absolute respect. I'm so consumed with getting all my planks the same, and then the sticks and then tucking them all into decidedly perfect geometric stacks before dicing... But you? Thwack, thwack, thwack. Turn. Swish, swish, swish... And it still looks great. 

For me, what you did was probably 30mins. I'm not getting down on myself as I recognize the disparity in experience and skill, but rather just expressing my admiration for the abundance of yours versus the lack of mine.

Good stuff buddy.


----------



## Pie

stringer said:


> Nowadays the biggest deadline I deal with is when my partner says, "Do you think you can have dinner ready in 15 minutes, I'm hungry?"




I’d be down about 3 fingertips/knuckles from the brussell sprouts alone. What's really mind blowing is the efficiency of the left hand. Greatness.


----------



## Bico Doce

Cutting potato slices because I don’t have a mandolin, Jiro #307




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## M1k3

Bico Doce said:


> Cutting potato slices because I don’t have a mandolin, Jiro #307
> View attachment 155728


You have a film crew?


----------



## Bico Doce

M1k3 said:


> You have a film crew?


When you get to my level (of mediocrity) you have to invest in a film crew. Lol

truth is I never plan on doing videos but if I am cutting something and my daughter or wife walks by I might ask them to record a bit. I just realized my son even a made a surprise appearance


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

I use this. Not expensive but useful. Also could be used for many occasions outdoor.

UBeesize Tripod S, Premium Flexible Phone Tripod with Wireless Remote, Mini Tripod Stand for Cameras/GoPros/Mobile Devices https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07837W5N...abc_591W8ZAR0F1X2T3YK0KG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bico Doce

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> I use this. Not expensive but useful. Also could be used for many occasions outdoor.


Great suggestion, Im not sure why I never thought of getting something like this


----------



## OnionSlicer

Bico Doce said:


> Cutting potato slices because I don’t have a mandolin, Jiro #307



Nice, but I got anxiety looking at that dry board; looks about a liter of oil short.


----------



## Bico Doce

OnionSlicer said:


> Nice, but I got anxiety looking at that dry board; looks about a liter of oil short.


I'll be sure to top her off before posting here again. What should I use, 10w30? Or will Jiffy Lube take care of that for me?

Edit: this is me being an idiot. It's a garbage board I got a long time ago for $40 at Tj Maxx and I put minimal effort into maintaining it


----------



## Greasylake

Bico Doce said:


> What should I use, 10w30


That's a bit light. I'm gonna have to recommend Aeroshell W100. It's one of those mineral oils I hear so much about


----------



## captaincaed

Bico Doce said:


> I'll be sure to top her off before posting here again. What should I use, 10w30? Or will Jiffy Lube take care of that for me?
> 
> Edit: this is me being an idiot. It's a garbage board I got a long time ago for $40 at Tj Maxx and I put minimal effort into maintaining it


Elbow grease works for me. Apply straight from the source. Send a video!


----------



## Bico Doce

captaincaed said:


> Elbow grease works for me. Apply straight from the source. Send a video!


All right I'll do it but I just want it to be known that typically I dont sharpen oil, I like the hardness dryness of a sukenari board


----------



## stringer

This one's for @HumbleHomeCook 

Spaghetti squash with Watanabe


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> This one's for @HumbleHomeCook
> 
> Spaghetti squash with Watanabe




That sir, was awesome. Well played.


----------



## ian

stringer said:


> This one's for @HumbleHomeCook
> 
> Spaghetti squash with Watanabe




Can we see pics of the HSC and the Shihan that you used in the prior two takes?


----------



## stringer

ian said:


> Can we see pics of the HSC and the Shihan that you used in the prior two takes?



Watanabe is not in the same ball park or even really playing the same sport. HSC is right up there in toughness with Shi.han. And I think it's harder as well so that's saying something. HSC is the only one among the three that didn't chip spatchcocking a cooked chicken with the factory edge. (I didn't actually try it with the Wat, but that's because the Wat couldn't handle zucchini with the factory edge).


----------



## stringer




----------



## Jville

stringer said:


> This one's for @HumbleHomeCook
> 
> Spaghetti squash with Watanabe



Have you had any that have hit that stem and got damaged? Nice karate chop.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

stringer said:


> Watanabe is not in the same ball park or even really playing the same sport. HSC is right up there in toughness with Shi.han. And I think it's harder as well so that's saying something. HSC is the only one among the three that didn't chip spatchcocking a cooked chicken with the factory edge. (I didn't actually try it with the Wat, but that's because the Wat couldn't handle zucchini with the factory edge).


So HSC is both tougher and harder? That’s impressive. How thin is the factory edge?


----------



## stringer

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> So HSC is both tougher and harder? That’s impressive. How thin is the factory edge?



Definitely harder. Very similar toughness. The factory edge is a middle weight. Not nail flexing thin but close. I think it can handle a more aggressive grind and I'm sure I'll thin it a little more over time.


----------



## cooktocut

stringer said:


> Nowadays the biggest deadline I deal with is when my partner says, "Do you think you can have dinner ready in 15 minutes, I'm hungry?"



Julienning and dicing carrots has always posed a problem for me because I’m not very efficient at it. This has helped me see where my inefficiencies lie, so I appreciate it. What did you end up doing with all of these ingredients, if you don’t mind me asking? I’m imagining a stir fry of some sort.


----------



## stringer

cooktocut said:


> Julienning and dicing carrots has always posed a problem for me because I’m not very efficient at it. This has helped me see where my inefficiencies lie, so I appreciate it. What did you end up doing with all of these ingredients, if you don’t mind me asking? I’m imagining a stir fry of some sort.



Yes. Stir fried it all together. I wanted the carrots small so they would cook quickly but I wasn't worried about being pretty. Finished with a little soy sauce, fish sauce, rice vinegar, and toasted sesame oil.


----------



## big_adventure

It's been a while, but @stringer is always an inspiration.

Shallots and garlic (the ginger was done) for tonight's feats, guest-starring a 240 Hotohira Togashi Yohei honyaki in shiro 1.


----------



## ian

HumbleHomeCook said:


> First of all, you're not wiping down your knife every eight seconds and in fact, you actually _set it down_ more than once.


----------



## captaincaed




----------



## captaincaed

captaincaed said:


>



Sorry there's less violence than other squash videos. Next time.


----------



## stringer

Jville said:


> Have you had any that have hit that stem and got damaged? Nice karate chop.



Sure. But not very often. And I have processed probably 100+ cases of butternut, acorn, and spaghetti squash with that knife. Very little chipping after I fixed the factory bevel. The factory bevel couldn't handle zucchini.






Durability testing Watanabe Pro Gyuto


I usually put a micro bevel on my Watanabe to increase it's durability. I realized this morning after an hour or so of chopping zucchini that I must have forgotten last time I sharpened it. I glanced at the edge and it looked serrated. I decided to go ahead and finish the project I had started...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## ian

captaincaed said:


> Sorry there's less violence than other squash videos. Next time.



Bidinger ftw!


----------



## stringer

Slicing potatoes for scalloped potatoes with HSC.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> Slicing potatoes for scalloped potatoes with HSC.




I was just perusing my YT lineup when this popped up.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Okay @stringer, had a chance to watch and it's always so impressive to a craftsman getting the most out of an obviously wonderfully made tool! Hats off to Harbeer @HSC /// Knives. You know it's cool when your wife is quietly watching.


----------



## stringer

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Okay @stringer, had a chance to watch and it's always so impressive to a craftsman getting the most out of an obviously wonderfully made tool! Hats off to Harbeer @HSC /// Knives. You know it's cool when your wife is quietly watching.


My mother in law was watching me live in the kitchen.


----------



## stringer

Here's the finished product


----------



## coxhaus

stringer said:


> Here's the finished product
> 
> View attachment 157580
> 
> 
> View attachment 157581



That looks good to me. Do you have a recipe?

I don't have any trouble finding potatoes. I still have not found corn flour.


----------



## Delat

coxhaus said:


> That looks good to me. Do you have a recipe?
> 
> I don't have any trouble finding potatoes. I still have not found corn flour.



For the corn flour you can just run polenta or corn meal through the food processor until it’s extra fine. Or order from amazon.


----------



## stringer

coxhaus said:


> That looks good to me. Do you have a recipe?
> 
> I don't have any trouble finding potatoes. I still have not found corn flour.




I eyeball it.
I did about 5 pounds of potatoes. Peeled and sliced.
3 cups of cream plus a little more
1 cup parmigiano
1 cup gruyere
1 tablespoon Salt
1 shallot minced
1 teaspoon ground mace or nutmeg

Put everything but the potatoes in a large mixing bowl.
Slice the potatoes into the cream mixture
Spray a glass or ceramic casserole pan.
Dump everything in.
Smoosh it down and get out any air bubbles.
Make sure you have enough cream to cover the potatoes. Don't drown them, but just enough to completely cover.
Start it at 350. When it starts to bubble and brown turn it down to 275. Keep it at 275 until the potatoes are tender. Finish it under high heat (425) until desired brownness.


----------



## Kippington

coxhaus said:


> That looks good to me. Do you have a recipe?
> 
> I don't have any trouble finding potatoes. I still have not found corn flour.


Maybe it's called cornstarch over there?
But you can also use arrowroot powder or potato starch.

_edit: Pretty much don't need any of that for a potato bake. Thicken with the cheeses that stringer used._


----------



## coxhaus

Kippington said:


> Maybe it's called cornstarch over there?
> But you can also use arrowroot powder or potato starch.
> 
> _edit: Pretty much don't need any of that for a potato bake. Thicken with the cheeses that stringer used._



Cornstarch is different than corn flour. Read this link.








Cornstarch vs. Corn Flour: What’s the Difference?


Cornstarch and corn flour both come from corn but differ in their nutrient profiles, flavors, and uses. This article reviews the differences between cornstarch and corn flour.




www.healthline.com





I don't want to try a new recipe with wrong product or wrong grind. Corn flour was for another recipe on here.


----------



## Kippington

coxhaus said:


> Cornstarch is different than corn flour. Read this link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornstarch vs. Corn Flour: What’s the Difference?
> 
> 
> Cornstarch and corn flour both come from corn but differ in their nutrient profiles, flavors, and uses. This article reviews the differences between cornstarch and corn flour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.healthline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to try a new recipe with wrong product or wrong grind. Corn flour was for another recipe on here.


Ah it appears to be different where I live. From your link:



> In the United Kingdom, Israel, Ireland, and some other countries, most people refer to cornstarch as corn flour (4).
> Meanwhile, they may refer to corn flour as cornmeal.
> Therefore, recipes and cooking instructions originating outside of the United States may call for corn flour when they really mean cornstarch, or cornmeal when they mean corn flour.


----------



## stringer

Kippington said:


> Ah it appears to be different where I live. From your link:



If you call corn starch "corn flour" and you call "corn flour" cornmeal, then what do you call cornmeal? It gets even more confusing when you start talking about polenta and grits.


----------



## Kippington

stringer said:


> If you call corn starch "corn flour" and you call "corn flour" cornmeal, then what do you call cornmeal? It gets even more confusing when you start talking about polenta and grits.


Cornmeal is rarely used in Australia. We tend to use semolina instead.


----------



## stringer

Kippington said:


> Cornmeal is rarely used in Australia. We tend to use semolina instead.



This explains a lot. I have had non-American born coworkers tell me that polenta is supposed to be made with semolina. But we call that "cream of wheat".


----------



## coxhaus

In Texas corn flour seems not to be used. We use corn meal. If I go downtown to our large Wholefoods, I may be able to find it. I don't know yet.

Here is a picture of our cornmeal in Texas. This is a local mill I buy from.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

coxhaus said:


> In Texas corn flour seems not to be used. We use corn meal. If I go downtown to our large Wholefoods, I may be able to find it. I don't know yet.
> 
> Here is a picture of our cornmeal in Texas. This is a local mill I buy from.
> View attachment 157668



If I can find it in my local (nation chains) grocery store, you should be able to find it down there. Look for Bob's Red Mill brand.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

If you absolutely need it, they are available online (don't buy from Amazon it's expensive).









Corn Flour


What exactly is corn flour? Corn flour is 100% stone ground from maize and contains all of the bran, germ and endosperm. Corn flour is wonderfully flavorful and produces a cornbread that is richer and less crumbly than one made with cornmeal.




www.bobsredmill.com


----------



## coxhaus

HumbleHomeCook said:


> If I can find it in my local (nation chains) grocery store, you should be able to find it down there. Look for Bob's Red Mill brand.


Yes, I have looked in my small local town. There is no corn flour. In Austin Texas there is a really large Wholefoods which I will get to at some point.

I agree Amazon is too expensive for corn flour.

PS
In Texas, cornbread is made with cornmeal not corn flour. I was going to try 1 of the northern recipes for cornbread using corn flour.


----------



## stringer

Quartering grapes with 270 HSC gyuto


----------



## captaincaed

I watch these to see which bag of chips end up in the background each video


----------



## ian

stringer said:


> Quartering grapes with 270 HSC gyuto




I look forward to maguro kiri vs red currants.


----------



## captaincaed

Serbian vs capers?


----------



## BillHanna

captaincaed said:


> Serbian vs capers?


Obligatory @Isasmedjan mention.


----------



## Bico Doce

I finally got my my board topped off, the mechanic said it was about a quart low and was ready to quit on me.

Thanks for the intervention @OnionSlicer, she’s now ready for a few more years of abuse


----------



## M1k3

Who says you need a beater to cut Parmesan?


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Wakui damascus blue 2. It came today with no edge, so I sharpened it, used for a meal and then this video.


----------



## Kippington

M1k3 said:


> Who says you need a beater to cut Parmesan?


----------



## M1k3

Kippington said:


>



Video unavailable for me.


----------



## Knivperson

M1k3 said:


> Video unavailable for me.


For me too. Is it porn?


----------



## Kippington

M1k3 said:


> Video unavailable for me.


Ah, fixed. It's the old video of my chipped ZDP in parmesan before I changed it.


----------



## Knivperson

Kippington said:


> Ah, fixed. It's the old video of my chipped ZDP in parmesan before I changed it.


The one that started it all or do I remember wrong?


----------



## Kippington

Knivperson said:


> The one that started it all or do I remember wrong?


That's the one!


----------



## Jville

Kippington said:


> Ah, fixed. It's the old video of my chipped ZDP in parmesan before I changed it.



How did you chip that ZDP again. I remember you telling how, but forgot how you did it.


----------



## Kippington

Jville said:


> How did you chip that ZDP again. I remember you telling how, but forgot how you did it.


I drunkenly smacked it on the corner of a concrete step lol
Entirely my own fault.


----------



## Jville

Kippington said:


> I drunkenly smacked it on the corner of a concrete step lol
> Entirely my own fault.


Oh, ok, lol! Not many high end knives are coming out of that unscathed. Guess we can chalk that up to user error?


----------



## Bico Doce

Kippington said:


> I drunkenly smacked it on the corner of a concrete step lol
> Entirely my own fault.


Booze and knives seem like a dangerous combo. You like to live life on the edge and I respect that


----------



## Knivperson

Kippington said:


> I drunkenly smacked it on the corner of a concrete step lol
> Entirely my own fault.


So career started with drunkenness. You know I appreciate that as a scandinavian.


----------



## IsoJ

Kippington said:


> I drunkenly smacked it on the corner of a concrete step lol
> Entirely my own fault.


If it was your most expensive knife at the time, you have my approval .


----------



## stringer

Sharpened, polished, and etched my HSC gyuto. Then I made some dinner.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> Sharpened, polished, and etched my HSC gyuto. Then I made some dinner.




Too slow today my friend! 

Media - Youtube AWESOME!


----------



## demirtasem

stringer said:


> Sharpened, polished, and etched my HSC gyuto. Then I made some dinner.





As far as I know you do more push cuts and rocking. What would you say if you compare between your HSC and Shihan in terms of geometry and grind? I wonder how flat is your HSC.


----------



## stringer

demirtasem said:


> As far as I know you do more push cuts and rocking. What would you say if you compare between your HSC and Shihan in terms of geometry and grind? I wonder how flat is your HSC.



I am going to do a Durability Test thread at some point like I did for my Wat and Shi.han with a more in depth review and comparison. In use, sharpening, durability, pics, videos, etc. Here is the shortish version

The grind on all three is assymetric. More convex on the right face, more flat on the left face. 

The wat is a delicate flower. Super hard and super brittle. Built like some sort of giant oversized thick spined bull nosed laser nakiri. The grind goes very high up the knife. Worst food release of the three, but for me the differences here are marginal. Easiest to get nasty sharp. Damage is expressed through teeny tiny little deformations that slowly grow into "chips".

Shi.han is the most conventional grind of the three. Mine has kind of an upswept tip which some don't like but I find works great. Softest of the three but still not soft. Feels very solid on the board. Basically bulletproof. If you did do something stupid and bang the edge against a cast iron skillet with a fair amount of force for example, the Shi.han would be more prone to have a slight edge roll deformation instead of a chip. Not the kind of edge roll that you can "straighten up" with a steel or something. You gotta sharpen through it. And Shi.han's toughness makes this the least appealing of the three to fix. But you really have to try to break it.

HSC is nowhere near as delicate as the Wat but not as bulletproof as the Wat. The grind is similar to the Shi.han but taken further up the sides. This means it still feels pretty laserish despite having the thickest spine of the three. Amazing distal taper both going from spine to edge and heel to tip. The tip is super nimble. I did do some damage to it splitting chickens. It did not chip or roll or really reveal itself as damaged until I started in on the first real sharpening. A big burr of fatigued steel quickly popped up. Fixing it was really easy. Not quite as sharpenable as the Wat, but close, definitely easier than the Shi.Han.

I will have more with pictures, videos, etc, someday when I have time to put it all together.


----------



## demirtasem

Thanks for the comparison, looking forward to the thread!


----------



## HSC /// Knives

stringer said:


> I am going to do a Durability Test thread at some point ...
> 
> The grind on all three is assymetric. More convex on the right face, more flat on the left face.
> 
> I will have more with pictures, videos, etc, someday when I have time to put it all together.



I look forward to the detailed review 

The grind result is a function of my strong side/weak side hands, I believe @M1k3 noticed this on his knife as well?
I'm loving the videos, thank you for that.


----------



## M1k3

HSC /// Knives said:


> I look forward to the detailed review
> 
> The grind result is a function of my strong side/weak side hands, I believe @M1k3 noticed this on his knife as well?
> I'm loving the videos, thank you for that.


Yes. It's not as strong as some Japanese makers do. But it's there. And I like it!


----------



## ian

HSC /// Knives said:


> The grind result is a function of my strong side/weak side hands



Are you right or left handed?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

stringer said:


> giant oversized thick spined bull nosed laser nakiri.



confüs


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Are you right or left handed?


Right-handed. Or used to putting his right hand out to shake.


----------



## HSC /// Knives

ian said:


> Are you right or left handed?


Right


----------



## Delat

At 8x fast-forward I’m almost as fast as @stringer 

Knife is a Yoshikane tsuchime SKD 210mm k-tip


----------



## stringer

This one's for you @r0bz 

Chinese cleaving some onions. Horizontal swipes? Yes of course. That is the way. Along with some gratuitous rock chopping.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> This one's for you @r0bz
> 
> Chinese cleaving some onions. Horizontal swipes? Yes of course. That is the way. Along with some gratuitous rock chopping.




Thud, thwack, schwick...


----------



## Kippington

stringer said:


> This one's for you @r0bz
> 
> Chinese cleaving some onions. Horizontal swipes? Yes of course. That is the way. Along with some gratuitous rock chopping.



I saw that mistake! At 2:52


----------



## stringer

Kippington said:


> I saw that mistake! At 2:52



3 second rule!


----------



## ian

Mistakes just show you are human.


----------



## stringer

ian said:


> Mistakes just show you are human.



That cleaver still needs some work. But the onions came out great tonight.


----------



## Jville

stringer said:


> That cleaver still needs some work. But the onions came out great tonight.
> 
> View attachment 159765


What cleaver is that?


----------



## r0bz

stringer said:


> This one's for you @r0bz
> 
> Chinese cleaving some onions. Horizontal swipes? Yes of course. That is the way. Along with some gratuitous rock chopping.



thank you for the video
if i try to do this style of rock chop cutting with the cleaver as soon as the heel of my cleaver contacts the wooden cutting board i encounter a dead stop


----------



## stringer

Jville said:


> What cleaver is that?



eBay find. Atlas brand from Hong Kong. I've had a few of these. They are very chunky but thin out nice.


----------



## stringer

r0bz said:


> thank you for the video
> if i try to do this style of rock chop cutting with the cleaver as soon as the heel of my cleaver contacts the wooden cutting board i encounter a dead stop




You have several options:
1. Change your cutting technique so that doesn't happen
2. Change your cutting board so that doesn't happen
3. Switch knives so that doesn't happen
4. Alter the heel of the knife so that doesn't happen
5. Learn to live with it


----------



## r0bz

stringer said:


> You have several options:
> 1. Change your cutting technique so that doesn't happen
> 2. Change your cutting board so that doesn't happen
> 3. Switch knives so that doesn't happen
> 4. Alter the heel of the knife so that doesn't happen
> 5. Learn to live with it


when you rock chop with the cleaver like in the video does your heel section of the cleaver contact the board its hard for me to see ?


----------



## ian

r0bz said:


> thank you for the video
> if i try to do this style of rock chop cutting with the cleaver as soon as the heel of my cleaver contacts the wooden cutting board i encounter a dead stop




Upload a video of yourself instead of stringer if you want actual input


----------



## gcsquared

r0bz said:


> when you rock chop with the cleaver like in the video does your heel section of the cleaver contact the board its hard for me to see ?


It sounds like the “issue” has more to do with the profile of your knife than technique or cutting board. As Stringer said, you can either adjust the profile of the cleaver or just live with it. Cleavers aren’t the best rock choppers generally speaking.


----------



## stringer

@r0bz asked me via DM about why I remove the onion cores. The core of an onion is what starts growing a new onion plant. If you have ever had some sitting around and a new green shoot starts coming out, it is growing from the core. You want to remove any green bits you see because they are bitter and will burn faster than the rest of the onion. I was caramelizing some onions today at work and I missed a couple little shoots. But they were easy to spot because they started burning before most of the rest of the onions were yellow.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## captaincaed

Wait, wait...I noticed your cleaver doesn't stick into the board. Did you removed the super-glue from the heel? My cleaver came with some superglue at the heel, and I don't have any acetone so I couldn't remove it. Maybe I should go buy some acetone. Do I need to buy 100% food-grade acetone or will engine-block degreaser work as well? Does it need to be a specific brand of food-safe acetone?


----------



## Greasylake

captaincaed said:


> Wait, wait...I noticed your cleaver doesn't stick into the board. Did you removed the super-glue from the heel? My cleaver came with some superglue at the heel, and I don't have any acetone so I couldn't remove it. Maybe I should go buy some acetone. Do I need to buy 100% food-grade acetone or will engine-block degreaser work as well? Does it need to be a specific brand of food-safe acetone?


Forget the acetone, that stuff's toxic. Just hit the super glue with a torch until the knife glows and it should melt right off. Make sure to breathe in the fumes while you do it though. Otherwise you would be polluting the environment and we can't be having that.


----------



## captaincaed

That's right, human filtration - it's the new form of carbon capture!

Is it better to gun-blue my knife to prevent future sticking? Or will that just cause my knife to accidentally discharge when I carry it tucked into my sweat-pant waistband? Do I need knife-blue specifically?


----------



## M1k3

captaincaed said:


> Wait, wait...I noticed your cleaver doesn't stick into the board. Did you removed the super-glue from the heel? My cleaver came with some superglue at the heel, and I don't have any acetone so I couldn't remove it. Maybe I should go buy some acetone. Do I need to buy 100% food-grade acetone or will engine-block degreaser work as well? Does it need to be a specific brand of food-safe acetone?


Acetone? Just make air holes in oil cans. No more pesky sharp edge digging into the board. Or loosen the lid on jars with the heel.


----------



## captaincaed

But then how will it fit in between my front teeth to remove spinach!?

Oh right, there's a huge gap there already


----------



## M1k3

captaincaed said:


> Oh right, there's a huge gap there already


Perfect for a cleaver!


----------



## captaincaed

OK I'm done taking the piss, any curiosity and learning is good to do, I'll put my beer down.


----------



## Duukt

I ran across this video yesterday where he does up/down vertical cuts on the onion with seemingly no effort at all in the first half. I tried doing the same earlier today and just couldn't do it with a Kono Sumiiro or Mazaki, with or without the index finger on the spine and not even on smaller onions. They're both extremely sharp and the Kono definitely feels very little resistance on horizontal cuts.

What's the secret here? My vertical cuts are basically a pull downwards movement similar to stringer's which seems to work well enough but if possible I'd like to do the straight up/down cuts. I had to put a lot of effort into up/down cuts and definitely does not look as smooth.


----------



## M1k3

For straight up and down (or is it down and up?) chopping, thin behind the edge and speed. But not so much speed you crush the edge or stay up for days.


----------



## stringer

Duukt said:


> I ran across this video yesterday where he does up/down vertical cuts on the onion with seemingly no effort at all in the first half. I tried doing the same earlier today and just couldn't do it with a Kono Sumiiro or Mazaki, with or without the index finger on the spine and not even on smaller onions. They're both extremely sharp and the Kono definitely feels very little resistance on horizontal cuts.
> 
> What's the secret here? My vertical cuts are basically a pull downwards movement similar to stringer's which seems to work well enough but if possible I'd like to do the straight up/down cuts. I had to put a lot of effort into up/down cuts and definitely does not look as smooth.




If you can't go straight up and down without resistance then you need a thinner tip or a keener edge. The cleaver above needs both. But most of my knives are in a lot better shape. So I look a little more like that video.



Part of it is stylistic. I was taught how to use a knife in a kitchen by a bunch of Mexican line cooks from the Southside of Chicago. They expected me to move really fast with really crappy house knives. So I tend to use a ton of lateral motion as a compensating technique for making beat up crappy knives push a lot of produce. As I gradually moved to Japanese knives I never really changed my technique. But if I wanted to look like that guy in the video or you wanted to, the only real option is to practice cutting until you can do it better.


----------



## kpham12

Duukt said:


> I ran across this video yesterday where he does up/down vertical cuts on the onion with seemingly no effort at all in the first half. I tried doing the same earlier today and just couldn't do it with a Kono Sumiiro or Mazaki, with or without the index finger on the spine and not even on smaller onions. They're both extremely sharp and the Kono definitely feels very little resistance on horizontal cuts.
> 
> What's the secret here? My vertical cuts are basically a pull downwards movement similar to stringer's which seems to work well enough but if possible I'd like to do the straight up/down cuts. I had to put a lot of effort into up/down cuts and definitely does not look as smooth.




Hi, that’s me in the video. Like @stringer said, it’s mostly a lot of practice. I also learned basic knife skills in a restaurant on crap knives and you definitely get used to using a downward pulling motion for vertical cuts with those because they’re too thick (and usually too dull) to do smooth up down cuts. I was never particularly fast, but when I started getting into Japanese knives a couple years ago, I would buy 5 or 10 pound bags of onions when I had some free time and just practice dicing them up and then carmelize them. I was putting caramelized onions on everything just so I had an excuse to cut more onions. 

The tips on a Kono Sumiro and Mazaki should definitely be thin enough for this technique. The key is just start off slow. Make sure your guide knuckle moves at a steady pace across the onion. Don’t use too much force, over exaggerate the up down motion or flick your wrist too much and focus on lifting the tip up just enough each time. Once you can get vertical cuts of roughly the same width across the onion, muscle memory starts kicking in and you can start speeding up and incorporating more vertical cuts per onion if you want a finer dice. I’ve seen so many people do the fast vertical cuts unevenly which kind of defeats the point of doing them.

Even being very careful though, as you start getting faster, you will likely cut your guide knuckle at some point practicing this, but that’s just the cost of doing business.


----------



## Duukt

Thanks for the suggestions! I was raising the entire knife and trying to bring it down and even tried to do a spearing cut when the vertical cut got stuck halfway. I'll have to try out raising and lowering the tip.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

kpham12 said:


> Hi, that’s me in the video. Like @stringer said, it’s mostly a lot of practice. I also learned basic knife skills in a restaurant on crap knives and you definitely get used to using a downward pulling motion for vertical cuts with those because they’re too thick (and usually too dull) to do smooth up down cuts. I was never particularly fast, but when I started getting into Japanese knives a couple years ago, I would buy 5 or 10 pound bags of onions when I had some free time and just practice dicing them up and then carmelize them. I was putting caramelized onions on everything just so I had an excuse to cut more onions.
> 
> The tips on a Kono Sumiro and Mazaki should definitely be thin enough for this technique. The key is just start off slow. Make sure your guide knuckle moves at a steady pace across the onion. Don’t use too much force, over exaggerate the up down motion or flick your wrist too much and focus on lifting the tip up just enough each time. Once you can get vertical cuts of roughly the same width across the onion, muscle memory starts kicking in and you can start speeding up and incorporating more vertical cuts per onion if you want a finer dice. I’ve seen so many people do the fast vertical cuts unevenly which kind of defeats the point of doing them.
> 
> Even being very careful though, as you start getting faster, you will likely cut your guide knuckle at some point practicing this, but that’s just the cost of doing business.



Don't be a stranger in this thread!


----------



## stringer

Here's the crispy onions. I always make them a day or two ahead of time for my partner's daal.


----------



## kpham12

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Don't be a stranger in this thread!



I’ve posted before, but maybe it’s time for another video or two.



stringer said:


> Here's the crispy onions. I always make them a day or two ahead of time for my partner's daal.
> 
> View attachment 160062



Looks great! I also like to thinly slice a bunch of shallots, lightly coat in cornstarch and deep fry. Then you have a ton of crispy shallots and shallot oil which makes everything taste better. You can skip the cornstarch, but it adds extra crunch.


----------



## stringer

Broke out the old Tosa Nakiri for some coconut curry. I really gotta put a handle on this thing someday.


----------



## stringer

Finished product


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

stringer said:


> Broke out the old Tosa Nakiri for some coconut curry. I really gotta put a handle on this thing someday.




Always a pleasure. Even when you can use a handle-less hunk of sharp metal to cut way better than I do with "proper" knives.  

Why the angle on the peppers?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Also, I can totally chop bok choy like that!

Booya!


----------



## stringer

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Always a pleasure. Even when you can use a handle-less hunk of sharp metal to cut way better than I do with "proper" knives.
> 
> Why the angle on the peppers?



I don't want them to be too long. Like max 1.5". Thanks for the compliments and comments.


----------



## M1k3

Potatoes and onions with @HSC /// Knives Z-wear Gyuto


----------



## kpham12

Posted this on Reddit because I never use my account, thought I would throw it up here too. I was doing prep for a Vietnamese meatball recipe a few months ago and forgot I made a video. They ended up tasting like regular meatballs, but still pretty good though.


----------



## stringer

Made some dinner with Clyde


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

EDIT: Replaced Imgur vids with YT vids.

Getting some prep work done for fish tacos and pablano rice.

Knife is an Akifusa AS 180mm gyuto.



Now look my friends. I'm serious when I say that at this point, my wife either hates onions or is messing with me. You can see me working out the puzzle. Also, didn't realize it had started to sprout until I was cutting so there's that to clean up too.  


Sliced my pepper but then decided to dice it.




And sorting out a pablano I roasted earlier.


Lot's of vids I know but I'd actually done quite a lot more that I didn't capture.


----------



## ian

stringer said:


> Made some dinner with Clyde




A beast!

Also, should I always be coring my parsnips?


----------



## stringer

ian said:


> A beast!
> 
> Also, should I always be coring my parsnips?



Yes. Parsnip cores are woody. Many varieties of rainbow carrots too.


----------



## ian

stringer said:


> Yes. Parsnip cores are woody. Many varieties of rainbow carrots too.



My wife declared them forbidden in our house a number of years ago. Maybe I made her woody parsnips. Hmmm.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Well that's frustrating. I didn't realize until this morning that in my previous post, the Imgur videos were showing up incomplete. Heck, didn't even show me cutting the onion.

So swapped that format out for YouTube.


----------



## Knivperson

Dunno if i posted this. O. The second part of the onion something goes wrong. Hate it when it happens. Have a lot to learn from the pros here.


----------



## Greenbriel

Knivperson said:


> Dunno if i posted this. O. The second part of the onion something goes wrong. Hate it when it happens. Have a lot to learn from the pros here.



Good gentle board contact! Love the sound that knife makes as you do the vertical slices. What is it? EDIT - DOH, right there in the video title.  Never mind!


----------



## daniel_il

Pull out this hd2 240 after a long time, its a solid performer. Wanted to check out if I need to sell, still on fence.


----------



## ian

Nice big cutting board!


----------



## daniel_il

ian said:


> Nice big cutting board!



cheers its asahi 35*50 cm, seems to be great size for my home kitchen.


----------



## kpham12

daniel_il said:


> cheers its asahi 35*50 cm, seems to be great size for my home kitchen.


How’s cutting feel on the Asahi compared to wood? Is it a lot easier on the edge?


----------



## daniel_il

kpham12 said:


> How’s cutting feel on the Asahi compared to wood? Is it a lot easier on the edge?



its kind of hard rubber. harder than hasegawa and softer than PE.
hard comparing to wood, maple is kind of hard and dense so its good for hard chopping but my african walnut endgrain is softer.

many variables to consider, including the technique used. i wouldn't recommended rubber cutting board for rocking. for my technique its working quite good and seems to be a little easier on the edge. its also much more convenient to sanitize. hope that helps a little


----------



## Greenbriel

daniel_il said:


> cheers its asahi 35*50 cm, seems to be great size for my home kitchen.


I have a XL Yoshihiro Hi-Soft around that size and also a small and medium. The smaller ones are great but the big one bowed significantly and I can only use the convex side (the weight of the thing makes it near flat on the countertop). No joy from the manufacturer - they offered a $30 discount on a replacement. I'll replace with a Hasegawa eventually.


----------



## Bico Doce

Here’s a brand new cleaver from a young Brazilian maker - Felippi Knives 

Im very impressed with its initial performance. Almost no cutting resistance and good food release because of the hammered finish - probably the best combination of the 2 I’ve experienced (disclaimer: I’ve only used one S grind to date)





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BillHanna

Bico Doce said:


> Here’s a brand new cleaver from a young Brazilian maker - Felippi Knives


Google failed me. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Bico Doce

BillHanna said:


> Google failed me. Can you point me in the right direction?


Here’s his Instagram 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## crocca86

.


----------



## Heckel7302

Testing out this Takeda “Small” Gyuto I got because I wanted to try one. Food release is excellent as predicted, even with super juicy pineapple. The curvy profile doesn’t seem to suit me though. Even with more rocking in the slice than I normally do, the front third isn’t coming anywhere close to the board on many of the cuts.

Pineapple core is left in intentionally. This is for smoothies, so it all gets blended up anyway. Yay fiber!

I tried it on carrots and it’s super wedgy. Will see if I end up liking it enough to ease the shoulders or just put it on the B/S/T. Time will tell.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Is your Takeda the older AS version or the newer stainless clad NAS?


----------



## Heckel7302

Brian Weekley said:


> Is your Takeda the older AS version or the newer stainless clad NAS?


It’s NAS. Purchased from Tosho in November.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Interesting … the last time I really used my AS Takeda gyutos was in the Naughty Schoolboy Great Potato Slapdown. I wasn’t aware of any significant wedging with any of my Takeda’s. All were AS series. The NAS series are known to be thicker than the Classic AS series. In light of your experience I pulled out some carrots and my Medium size AS series Gyuto. A few pics …



















I was a bit surprised as there was some definite wedging starting about the mid point of each cut towards the thicker end of each carrot. Though there was wedging, there was little apparent stiction of the carrots to the blade. Not exactly what I expected but there it is.

To compare I pulled out one of my current favourite knives in the form of a Gyuto from Bjorn Birgersson, to chop the third carrot. Here’s the result …






Less wedging but still a bit, however noticeably more stiction.

Perhaps the choils offer some insights.

First the Takeda …






Then the BB.





L

No obvious answers, but I’ll keep thinking on it.


----------



## Jason183

Brian Weekley said:


> Interesting … the last time I really used my AS Takeda gyutos was in the Naughty Schoolboy Great Potato Slapdown. I wasn’t aware of any significant wedging with any of my Takeda’s. All were AS series. The NAS series are known to be thicker than the Classic AS series. In light of your experience I pulled out some carrots and my Medium size AS series Gyuto. A few pics …
> 
> View attachment 164630
> View attachment 164631
> 
> View attachment 164633
> 
> 
> View attachment 164632
> 
> 
> I was a bit surprised as there was some definite wedging starting about the mid point of each cut towards the thicker end of each carrot. Though there was wedging, there was little apparent stiction of the carrots to the blade. Not exactly what I expected but there it is.
> 
> To compare I pulled out one of my current favourite knives in the form of a Gyuto from Bjorn Birgersson, to chop the third carrot. Here’s the result …
> 
> View attachment 164635
> 
> 
> Less wedging but still a bit, however noticeably more stiction.
> 
> Perhaps the choils offer some insights.
> 
> First the Takeda …
> 
> View attachment 164643
> 
> 
> Then the BB.
> 
> 
> View attachment 164644
> L
> 
> No obvious answers, but I’ll keep thinking on it.


Have you tried on your Alex Horn? I think it would be more less wedging on hard produce liked carrots


----------



## Brian Weekley

Jason183 said:


> Have you tried on your Alex Horn? I think it would be more less wedging on hard produce liked carrots



Excellent suggestion … I’ll do that tomorrow and post the results. Maybe we need a “Naughty Schoolboy” Carrot Thread.


----------



## Heckel7302

Brian Weekley said:


> Interesting … the last time I really used my AS Takeda gyutos was in the Naughty Schoolboy Great Potato Slapdown. I wasn’t aware of any significant wedging with any of my Takeda’s. All were AS series. The NAS series are known to be thicker than the Classic AS series. In light of your experience I pulled out some carrots and my Medium size AS series Gyuto. A few pics …
> 
> View attachment 164630
> View attachment 164631
> 
> View attachment 164633
> 
> 
> View attachment 164632
> 
> 
> I was a bit surprised as there was some definite wedging starting about the mid point of each cut towards the thicker end of each carrot. Though there was wedging, there was little apparent stiction of the carrots to the blade. Not exactly what I expected but there it is.
> 
> To compare I pulled out one of my current favourite knives in the form of a Gyuto from Bjorn Birgersson, to chop the third carrot. Here’s the result …
> 
> View attachment 164635
> 
> 
> Less wedging but still a bit, however noticeably more stiction.
> 
> Perhaps the choils offer some insights.
> 
> First the Takeda …
> 
> View attachment 164643
> 
> 
> Then the BB.
> 
> 
> View attachment 164644
> L
> 
> No obvious answers, but I’ll keep thinking on it.


Thanks for the thorough reply. Here is the choil of my Small NAS for comparison.




perhaps a bit thicker at the top of the bevel? Hard to say from pics.

to be fair to the Takeda, lately it’s been pitted against my other most recent acquisition, the Wat Pro Nakiri. And for dense veg, it’s no contest.





impossibly thin behind the edge. This choil is slightly misleading as the grind appears uneven on the left, but it’s just at the heel





other than that spot it feels very consistent with a distinct enough shinogi to add some decent food release.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Having handled both the AS and NAS versions of Takeda, the NAS version definitely feels thicker than the AS version. I do understand how the nakiri may have the edge with dense veges but it’s still interesting to explore the gyutos and what differences make one better than the other. I can’t wait to try the Horn tomorrow. Given its performance in the Great Potato Slapdown one would expect great things in the Great Carrot Whackdown.


----------



## Heckel7302

Brian Weekley said:


> Having handled both the AS and NAS versions of Takeda, the NAS version definitely feels thicker than the AS version. I do understand how the nakiri may have the edge with dense veges but it’s still interesting to explore the gyutos and what differences make one better than the other. I can’t wait to try the Horn tomorrow. Given its performance in the Great Potato Slapdown one would expect great things in the Great Carrot Whackdown.


Of course, I love comparing knives. That's what this whole obsession is really about. I wasn't trying to comment on shape or profile though (nakiri v gyuto), just comparing grinds and their relative performance.


----------



## Brian Weekley

OK … I went out and picked up some carrots to sack and a couple of knives to cut with. Here’s a pic …






On top and first up is my recent potato slapdown winning Gyuto from Alex Horn. Here’s the result.











Then my Dalman S grind Gyuto.











When it comes to wedging both knives were superior to the Takeda and BB. The Dalman had a slight bit of wedging towards the thicker end of the carrot. The Horn Gyuto had virtually no wedging. It cut straight through the carrot silently without regard for the thickness of the carrot. With stiction it was a different story. Both were roughly equal. I didn’t have to use my finger to flick the piece of carrot off the blade but both knives distributed the pieces across the board. The Takeda was the hands down winner when it comes to stiction of the pieces to the blade. The Takeda was slightly superior to the BB but both were excellent, but both wedged more than the Horn or Dalman.

The choils are interesting and I think the thinner, sharper blades wedge less than thicker. I think the key to stiction relates more to the texture and shape of the blades. A rougher texture (as with the Takeda) or a more convex grind (as slightly with the BB) offers less stiction than a smoother blade texture and a flatter grind.

So there we are … all knives are excellent and for my money I’ll still go with the Takeda as the top carrot cutter of the blades I’ve sampled. To me the “crack” from wedging is less annoying to me than having my carrot slices wander off in random directions on the board. I like my carrot slices to line up like “Naughty Schoolboys” even if they whimper a bit when cut.


----------



## Jason183

Brian Weekley said:


> The choils are interesting and I think the thinner, sharper blades wedge less than thicker. I think the key to stiction relates more to the texture and shape of the blades. A rougher texture (as with the Takeda) or a more convex grind (as slightly with the BB) offers less stiction than a smoother blade texture and a flatter grind.


Totally agreed, mirror finish plus flat grind is probably the worst combo to carrot sticktion. Nashiji plus asymmetric hollow grind in my limited experience also has great cutting feel on carrots. The Alexander Baze I’ve seen in Carrot wedging test also seems pretty good.


----------



## Mikeadunne

*ahem

some vids of these alleged carrot tests would be nice...


----------



## Jason183

Carrot wedge test


It also has the advantage of not needing any force applied, the weight is plenty! Gordon Ramsey said: "Let the knife do the work" and thus it was done!




www.kitchenknifeforums.com




The Baze was in the Carrot and carrot2 video


----------



## Brian Weekley

Mikeadunne said:


> *ahem
> 
> some vids of these alleged carrot tests would be nice...



I agree but I don’t seem to have the ability to hold my iPhone for a video and chop-cut-fillet at he same time. I tried to convince my cats to do the filming duties without much success. I’m going to have to find some sort of holder for my iPhone to allow videos. …. Suggestions?


----------



## Mikeadunne

Catnip or lean the phone against something


----------



## M1k3

Whiskey glass.


----------



## stringer

I used to perch my phone so it hung over the edge of the cabinet with the camera facing down toward the counter where I was cutting. But my phone fell too many times, so my wife got me a cheap Amazon mini tripod. My phone will probably last much longer.


----------



## Delat

Brian Weekley said:


> I agree but I don’t seem to have the ability to hold my iPhone for a video and chop-cut-fillet at he same time. I tried to convince my cats to do the filming duties without much success. I’m going to have to find some sort of holder for my iPhone to allow videos. …. Suggestions?



I use one of these, it's handy to have around

Phone tripod


----------



## stringer

Peppers with HSC gyuto


Carrots and parsnips with Cutco peeler and HSC gyuto


----------



## ian

Brrrrrrrrroccoli!


----------



## kpham12

stringer said:


> Peppers with HSC gyuto
> 
> 
> Carrots and parsnips with Cutco peeler and HSC gyuto



Lol, I was watching this wondering “do you need to cut the core out of the parsnips?” and miraculously at the 5:04 mark, my question was answered.


----------



## Jovidah

What's wrong with the parsnip core? Saw others do this too... I always just ate it... never noticed a difference?


----------



## stringer

Jovidah said:


> What's wrong with the parsnip core? Saw others do this too... I always just ate it... never noticed a difference?



It is very woody and tough to chew. It doesn't soften no matter how long you cook it. I only leave them in for soup or something where they get pureed.


----------



## Bear

New set of Mac kitchen shears, Sharp as hell



Harner Scalpel extra short(2 1/2") and exta thin.


----------



## uniliang

Mizuno double bevel kiridashi as letter opener.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bico Doce

Almost too ripe pineapple using my Markin 240 in k390


----------



## tylerleach




----------



## tylerleach

tylerleach said:


>



Just playing around with YouTube and new phone and such… don’t judge haha.


----------



## Bico Doce

tylerleach said:


> Just playing around with YouTube and new phone and such… don’t judge haha.


That looked pretty smooth to me. Well done!


----------



## captaincaed

Stringer cuts a squash


----------



## stringer

captaincaed said:


> Stringer cuts a squash




I have bought tons of cleavers over the years with hammer damage on the spine. But I have actually never tried the technique myself. Maybe a little bit overkill even for me.


----------



## Greasylake

stringer said:


> I have bought tons of cleavers over the years with hammer damage on the spine. But I have actually never tried the technique myself. Maybe a little bit overkill even for me.


Many debas I have seen for sale in Japan also have hammer marks on the spine. I really wonder what they're cutting with a 150mm knife that is so hard it needs to be hammered through.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

captaincaed said:


> Stringer cuts a squash




Way too slow for @stringer.


----------



## stringer

Making some dinner with Tosa nakiri.


----------



## captaincaed

I just love how the handle is only there for sharpening


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

captaincaed said:


> I just love how the handle is only there for sharpening



My Wife: _Did he just take the handle off? Why would he do that?_

Me: _Yes. Because it's @stringer._

My Wife: _He cuts pretty damn good for a knife with no handle!_

Me: _ Refer to my previous answer.

 _


----------



## stringer

HumbleHomeCook said:


> My Wife: _Did he just take the handle off? Why would he do that?_
> 
> Me: _Yes. Because it's @stringer._
> 
> My Wife: _He cuts pretty damn good for a knife with no handle!_
> 
> Me: _ Refer to my previous answer.
> 
> _



I prefer a knife with a forward balance. The handle throws that off.


----------



## kpham12

Old Shi.han A2 gyuto doing some quick veg prep for a low carb veggie frittata type thing. Diets suck, but I love this knife. I emailed Shehan way back and asked if he had any A2 gyutos, and he said he hadn’t forged any in a while. Then he messaged me the next day saying he found one last one in his workshop and I snapped it up. Since then, it’s probably been my most used knife. Low maintenance, sharpens up indistinguishably from a good carbon steel, holds its bite excellently and is tough as nails.


----------



## Philip Yu

Japanese Made Knives: cutlery and conversation | Facebook


We are a group of knife nerd enthusiasts, who appreciate the value of Japanese made knives and love discussing and sharing our passion for them. There are amazing knives from around the world, but...




www.facebook.com




Sorry. Video is from another group. So had to use link. Feel free to delete Daveb if not allowed.


----------



## M1k3

Making Au Gratin (minus breadcrumbs)/scalloped (with cheese) potatoes with @HSC /// Knives Zwear


----------



## Heckel7302

Prepping some coleslaw with Mr. Watanabe


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Making Au Gratin (minus breadcrumbs)/scalloped (with cheese) potatoes with @HSC /// Knives Zwear




The red potatoes were super impressive!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Heckel7302 said:


> Prepping some coleslaw with Mr. Watanabe




Awesome! Sincerely. You do that @stringer thing where stuff is lined up good enough. I find myself futzing around trying to get things nice and tidy before starting. Also, after I start, it's um, slower.


----------



## Heckel7302

I'll take 


HumbleHomeCook said:


> Awesome! Sincerely. You do that @stringer thing where stuff is lined up good enough. I find myself futzing around trying to get things nice and tidy before starting. Also, after I start, it's um, slower.


Thanks, as a fellow Humble Home Cook, I'll take any comparison to @stringer as a major compliment.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The red potatoes were super impressive!


What mandolin? Seriously, those things are sharp. and not as handy as doing everything with 1 knife out, if you ignore the Chinese cleaver I had to move off the cutting board.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Very first cuts with the new Kurosaki. This is the original edge on very sticky, gooey, par-boiled potatoes. Trying to be real carful so I don't smash the knife into the board after it passes through the harder center.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Still playing around with the new bunka. Did a little touching up with my Black Arkansas and a a strop. Just seeing how it cuts and enjoying my new knife. When I'm not trying to capture stuff on camera I cut turned to my left a little more so my elbow isn't generally hiked up like that. But still, videoing yourself is an excellent visual to help you see how you can improve.

And yes, everything got used afterward. 





Knife is slicing very well but it's obviously not going to appeal to the food release folks.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Set out to get some video of something a little different and I managed that. 

As soon as I got started the FedEx guy showed up and dogo does _not_ like people on the porch. He won't stop until I come and investigate.


So I got him calmed down and when I restarted the camera I knocked it off center.


I know there's a gillion approaches to this task, this is just how I do it. I also don't stress a super clean carcass because I use it for soup or stock so it isn't wasted. I break the bird into "primals" for freezing as it gives me choices down the road. The wings I start a collection bag and will keep tossing them into it until I have a dozen or so. I just used up the bag I had going so this was a new bag.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Set out to get some video of something a little different and I managed that.
> 
> As soon as I got started the FedEx guy showed up and dogo does _not_ like people on the porch. He won't stop until I come and investigate.
> 
> 
> So I got him calmed down and when I restarted the camera I knocked it off center.
> 
> 
> I know there's a gillion approaches to this task, this is just how I do it. I also don't stress a super clean carcass because I use it for soup or stock so it isn't wasted. I break the bird into "primals" for freezing as it gives me choices down the road. The wings I start a collection bag and will keep tossing them into it until I have a dozen or so. I just used up the bag I had going so this was a new bag.



Nice job!
The imaginary OCD part of me said in my head "Cut the legs off. Cut. The. LEGS. OFF!! Just...CUT THEM!!!!  Good, they're off now. "


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Nice job!
> The imaginary OCD part of me said in my head "Cut the legs off. Cut. The. LEGS. OFF!! Just...CUT THEM!!!!  Good, they're off now. "



I've done this so many different ways. I used to always cut the legs off right away but I started doing this so it makes a bit of a stable base while I do the breasts.

Next week I'll probably do something different again.


----------



## M1k3

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I've done this so many different ways. I used to always cut the legs off right away but I started doing this so it makes a bit of a stable base while I do the breasts.
> 
> Next week I'll probably do something different again.


Wings -> breast -> legs


----------



## M1k3

Or breast -> wings -> legs


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

M1k3 said:


> Wings -> breast -> legs



That's more or less the order I did it for a long time. I started out leaving the wings on and then removing them after they were off the carcass.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Cutting and cooking up some veggies for weekday lunches. Some of these were getting old and so a bit more challenging. The garlic in particular (2nd vid) picked a fight with me. It lost. 

Yu Kurosaki Senka Bunka:








After the other stuff cooked for a bit I came back and fine diced the skin. No waste. 


My hands keep me from being too fast, I need to be conscious of what I'm doing. But I still have fun.


----------



## Greenbriel

Forgot about this. Back when I was just getting into j-knives in 2019. Masakage Koishi 240 and cheap Kohetsu nakiri (other names from other vendors, but good value.)


----------



## cooktocut

Proof that I love my kato




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## cooktocut

You wanna zip around town and have fun, maybe you take out the sports car. When it’s time to get **** done, gotta grab the cargo van. @BillHanna 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jville

cooktocut said:


> You wanna zip around town and have fun, maybe you take out the sports car. When it’s time to get **** done, gotta grab the cargo van. @BillHanna
> View attachment 172113


I love how you refer to cleavers as cargo vans, lol. Which cleaver is that? Great video.


----------



## cooktocut

Jville said:


> I love how you refer to cleavers as cargo vans, lol. Which cleaver is that? Great video.


It was between cargo and mini, but scooping power makes it more cargo to me 

it’s my wrought clad HF. I’m down for a cleaver swap whenever you are


----------



## Jville

cooktocut said:


> It was between cargo and mini, but scooping power makes it more cargo to me
> 
> it’s my wrought clad HF. I’m down for a cleaver swap whenever you are


How bout El Camino, perhaps for a small 
cleaver? Hmmm, I might have to take you up in that cleaver swap. I thought it was the HF, but wasn’t totally sure.


----------



## cooktocut

Jville said:


> How bout El Camino, perhaps for a small
> cleaver? Hmmm, I might have to take you up in that cleaver swap. I thought it was the HF, but wasn’t totally sure.


Yeah, literally anything sounds better than a van, but I can’t help but think that’s exactly what they look like 

When you gonna post that collection of yours??


----------



## Jville

cooktocut said:


> Yeah, literally anything sounds better than a van, but I can’t help but think that’s exactly what they look like
> 
> When you gonna post that collection of yours??


I got a few rectangles, I’ll post them. Maybe tomorrow in the daylight


----------



## BGY_888

Kippington 52100 225 S grind gyuto , Amazing food release  one of my fav  @Kippington


----------



## BGY_888

And the potato  ofcouse


----------



## Greasylake

Apologies for the fumbling, I'm not used to being in front of the camera haha


And here's the fillets


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Greasylake said:


> Apologies for the fumbling, I'm not used to being in front of the camera haha
> 
> 
> And here's the fillets
> View attachment 173256




My friend, most of my videos are a demonstration of camera jitters!


----------



## Knivperson

New morihei 4000 grid stone and a newly sharpened knife (Sakai Kikkumori by Y. Tanaka, aogami)

Morihei 4000 onion - YouTube


----------



## Knivperson

Here same knife, same stone, but a carrot getting the treatment:

Morihei 4000 carrot - YouTube


----------



## Knivperson

Isasmedjan 255mm gyuto, workhorse grind, but with a super thin tip. Goes through the onion like nothing. And at the very end, through my knuckle as well. I blame the kids in the background.

(1) Isasmedjan gyuto - YouTube 

@Isasmedjan


----------



## Delat

Kinda weird how it always looks like I'm moving in slow motion when I watch my own videos, but it never feels that way while I'm cutting.

Anyway, here's some cuts with my Steeleworks 240mm. It has a really unique cutting feel compared to my other knives - fairly heavy with a thicker spine, but super smooth, effortless cuts. The geometry was a bit of accident as the blade came too thick initially and wedged a lot, so the maker thinned it quite a bit (dropped over 40g) and it turned out pretty awesome.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I always feel that same way!


----------



## Hockey3081

Delat said:


> Kinda weird how it always looks like I'm moving in slow motion when I watch my own videos, but it never feels that way while I'm cutting.
> 
> Anyway, here's some cuts with my Steeleworks 240mm. It has a really unique cutting feel compared to my other knives - fairly heavy with a thicker spine, but super smooth, effortless cuts. The geometry was a bit of accident as the blade came too thick initially and wedged a lot, so the maker thinned it quite a bit (dropped over 40g) and it turned out pretty awesome.
> 
> View attachment 175040



Slow-ish and steady wins the race. I know there are guys here who are machines but I feel like every time I’m trying to fly, I inevitably jump the cuttee and graze myself or poke a finger with the tip of the blade. 

Also Britton really nailed that blade.


----------



## heldentenor

First time playing with an M. Sicard in AEB-L.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Delat

heldentenor said:


> First time playing with an M. Sicard in AEB-L.



How do you like it?


----------



## heldentenor

I'm still figuring it out, but I like it quite a bit. It's very well made and well ground, with a significant righty bias. The balance, profile, and feel in hand are excellent given the price I paid for it. Blade finish needed a bit of work, but nothing half an hour with some stone powder and micromesh couldn't take care of. 

I put my own edge on it almost immediately, and I like how it cuts. At 8000 grit and after stropping with some chromium oxide, it's not as natural a cutter as my Martell or Tanaka/Togashi blades, but it's responsive and gives a great deal of control. I bought it to have a stainless go-to gyuto that I never had to worry about, and I think it will fulfill that role perfectly.


----------



## Hockey3081

Giddy would be an understatement after my first go with my new Kamon s-hook.


----------



## cotedupy

My Kipp has been out on loan for a while, and then was somewhat worried it’d got lost in the the post. Happily back now though .

An interesting, and quite cool (I think) grind on this one. I asked for something vague and annoying like ‘a laser but with clever rh food release’. Afaics this seems to be what I assume is a normal laser type grind on the left, and then almost a sort of s-grind on the right. It has a pronounced 2e bevel about at about 1 cm from the edge, which itself looks to have some concavity particularly at the start (?), perhaps to maintain the lasery cutting quality.






The overall effect is something that zips through food, while also kinda pinging it off the face of the knife before it can start stacking up, and doesn’t really steer. If my skillz were better, then everything I ever cut with it would probably form into perfectly neat piles about 4” from the edge.

Let it not be said that J can’t do clever things with food release.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## cotedupy




----------



## cooktocut

Just a whole lotta cabbage and a lovely cleaver.

What I should’ve recorded was the aftermath… carmelizing 10 lbs of cabbage in one go  My forearms are still protesting




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## cooktocut

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Knivperson

Your browser is not able to display this video.





















Newly sharpened Dalman honyaki for my attempt at fine brunoise.


----------



## Delat

Feels like I’m cutting way too much chocolate these days.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Alwayzbakin

Delat said:


> Feels like I’m cutting way too much chocolate these days.
> 
> View attachment 178639


Lol I didn’t have quite as amazing selection of no’s but I worked in a chocolate factory and lamented the fact that my most used knives were used a cheap thrift store bone cleaver or a thick behind the edge old santoku


----------



## kpham12

Doing my best @stringer impersonation today. The inaugural onion dice with my new ironclad Watanabe 270. I was not expecting smooth cuts with the tip considering how thick it is at the spine, but it did surprisingly well. Still feels very unwieldy though because it’s my first 270, definitely need more practice to get faster with it. Already put my own edge on it because the OOTB zero grind was amazing, but oh so fragile. There’s a tiny overgrind in the profile at the heel, but it’s small enough that it’ll come out after another touch up or two so I’m not concerned. The heel is a little too flat and clunky though so I’ll need to put in a little back heel and probably thin the tip a bit when I get around to doing some tweaking. But for now, I’m more than happy using the Wat as is, just need a couple crates of vegetables to plow through.


----------



## Ironn5




----------



## M1k3

Ironn5 said:


>



3D!!!


----------



## stringer

Second time cutting anything since middle of March. Recovering from ankle surgery. Feels good to be back in the saddle. Or sitting on a barstool I guess. HSC/// 270 wrought clad carbon


----------



## PeterL

stringer said:


> Second time cutting anything since middle of March. Recovering from ankle surgery. Feels good to be back in the saddle. Or sitting on a barstool I guess. HSC/// 270 wrought clad carbon



Good to see you back and hope you’re recovery well. Always love watching your prep videos


----------



## BillHanna

stringer said:


> Second time cutting anything since middle of March. Recovering from ankle surgery. Feels good to be back in the saddle. Or sitting on a barstool I guess. HSC/// 270 wrought clad carbon



Imagine a cat letting a human have the last word.


----------



## ian

Ironn5 said:


>




Finally, someone got around to making a cleaver with a nonstick teflon coating.


----------



## PeterL

ian said:


> Finally, someone got around to making a cleaver with a nonstick teflon coating.



Not a cleaver but with a Teflon coating. Who thinks of this stuff

Sakai Takayuki Kurokage VG10 Hammered Teflon Coating Gyuto Japanese Knife 210mm Burnt Oak Handle


----------



## stringer

Chopping onions with WIP vintage Chinese cleaver. I have been thinning this one out slowly. Still very clunky. So I did the "horizontal tip swipes" with a vertical belly slice instead. Very cool and original board by @captaincaed.


----------



## captaincaed

WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Knivperson




----------



## Knivperson




----------



## Knivperson

Got likes by @stringer. Life goal accomblished. Got my carrot technique from you mate


----------



## Ironn5




----------



## Delat

Knivperson said:


>




Can you share some details of how you sharpen your Kamon (I think that’s what you’re using for the tomatoes)? Mine’s still on the original edge and due for it’s first sharpening. But even the original edge wasn’t falling through tomatoes like yours.


----------



## kpham12

Posted this in the cleaver thread, but I’ll throw it up here for posterity.


----------



## Delat

I finally got around to putting my own edge on my massdrop Kamon and had to record the first outing. I think my sharpening skills are finally halfway decent as it’s now impressively sharp and I prefer my own edge to the original OOTB edge.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Knivperson

Went through JNS300, NP800, NP3000 and my new Nakayama Tomae from @nutmeg . Edge is reeeealy nice. Count the cuts


----------



## BGY_888

@Kippington 52100 k tip / Laser grind gyuto 225


----------



## stringer

Slicing onions with Victorinox Fibrox


----------



## Heckel7302

Have to say, pretty impressed with the food release on this Jiro 240. Grind is fantastic. Convex at the heel, flattening out toward the tip. All in all, totally over the moon with this knife.


----------



## stringer

Trigger warning: I made sure to scrape my knife perpendicular to the board a bunch just to make some of y'all cringe.


----------



## Jovidah

I'm more triggered by you being racist towards the green parts of your leek. Green leeks matter!


----------



## Bear

stringer said:


> Trigger warning: I made sure to scrape my knife perpendicular to the board a bunch just to make some of y'all cringe.



Not your mama's Shi.Han.


----------



## coxhaus

Jovidah said:


> I'm more triggered by you being racist towards the green parts of your leek. Green leeks matter!


I though he was sorting for stock?


----------



## Jville

stringer said:


> Trigger warning: I made sure to scrape my knife perpendicular to the board a bunch just to make some of y'all cringe.



Agree, certain knives you definitely don’t want to drag across the board, but plenty of other high end knives are just fine.


----------



## Knivperson

Sharpened the Raquin full prog


----------



## stringer

Chopping some veggies for pasta with Shi.han 52100 monosteel


Oops, almost forgot the garlic


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Fantastic knife and skill! The garlic part is scary though. If the tip hit the board first……


----------



## stringer

Kanehide vs Cabbage


----------



## MowgFace

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> Fantastic knife and skill! The garlic part is scary though. If the tip hit the board first……



@Stringers video made me think of @ThEoRy 's garlic massacre video

Western Deba FTW!


----------



## cooktocut

An old video of me playing with my new oatley. I still think the grind on this thing is insane.


----------



## Bico Doce

Here’s one of the Heldqvist 240 in twr/wrought iron I just picked up. Super smooth cutting feel.


----------



## tim huang

yoshimi kato AS 210 western handle


----------



## cooktocut

This one is a new favorite


----------



## Delat

Baby 180mm Myojin demolishing some tomatoes. 






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BeinM

These Myojin grinds never get old 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Delat

BeinM said:


> These Myojin grinds never get old
> View attachment 193599



Wow, impressively silent cuts there! Which knife is that?


----------



## BeinM

Delat said:


> Wow, impressively silent cuts there! Which knife is that?


It's a Nakagawa blue#1. Sorry, should have included that!


----------



## Bico Doce

Nine 240 gyuto in blue2/soft iron. 

Really fun to use. I wasn’t sure about the specs given the low heel but Rob knows his stuff. Excellent food release, great cutting performance.


----------



## stringer

Kind of a long one. Really enjoying @captaincaed 's Ikeda honyaki. Putting it through it's paces here making veg for stir fry.


----------



## Campbell

stringer said:


> Kind of a long one. Really enjoying @captaincaed 's Ikeda honyaki. Putting it through it's paces here making veg for stir fry.



Love the sound of that sizzle


----------



## Greasylake

Using a 210mm Koho Ai-deba to break down an amberjack. First time doing an AJ and I made a bit of a funky cut at the end that I'll blame on being tired, but a fun fish to clean nonetheless. Sorry about the vertical video, originally expected it to be watched on a phone


----------



## Knivperson

Chopped onions for 120 hotdogs with the 225 mm kamon


----------



## stringer

Tosa nakiri in action. With a handle now


----------



## BillHanna

A handle. Pshh. Sellout. You’ve changed, man. You’ve changed. *pokes chest*


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

BillHanna said:


> A handle. Pshh. Sellout. You’ve changed, man. You’ve changed. *pokes chest*



Never meet your heroes man.





Also, viva jalapeno!

And then... As he rolled the bell pepper the wife comments, "I've tried that. It's not that easy." I reply, "I do that." She answers, "Whatever."


----------



## stringer

Fall is here. Time for everyone's favorite game show -
Will it split a squash?

Today's contestant: Ashi Ginga Petty


----------



## BillHanna

Look at that tool being used like a tool. So sexy.


----------



## miggus

WOW. Did not expect that lol.


----------



## stringer

miggus said:


> WOW. Did not expect that lol.



Here are some previous winners:


----------



## kpham12

Kaeru Wakui Workhorse after thinning. The original grind is very nicely done for what it is, but very thick in the midsection all down the knife. Like a thicker Heiji if the shoulders were convex instead of a hard shinogi. 6 mm spine out of the handle with very slight taper. 

I’ve been thinning bit by bit for a while now, raised the shoulders in the middle third, thinned the front third from edge to spine, grinding in more taper and did a little work at the heel, but mostly left it alone. Made the grind flatter in the front while maintaining enough meat in the middle for good food release. Biggest challenge was getting the front end thin enough near the spine to where it wouldn’t completely split bigger carrots like an axe.

The steel is frustratingly hard while thinning, but it pays off because edge holding is great. Use it at work on poly boards with a very acute edge without issue (although I’ve been bringing a synthetic rubber board to work sometimes to make life easier).


----------



## captaincaed

Man you did a great job @kpham12 ! Also, nice edit on the vid


----------



## kpham12

captaincaed said:


> Man you did a great job @kpham12 ! Also, nice edit on the vid


Lol, thanks, but I can’t really take credit. It was my first time using iMovie and I just put all the clips into the app and it came out like that. I also thought “dang, this editing looks kinda nice!”


----------



## kpham12

Part of my continued effort to keep this thread alive, lol


----------



## captaincaed

I'm moving houses this month, then remind me and I'll be back to help. Love this thread


----------



## captaincaed

But my knives won't be square. Is that OK?


----------



## M1k3

captaincaed said:


> But my knives won't be square. Is that OK?


They won't be hip? @BillHanna


----------



## BillHanna

Be square or beware


----------



## captaincaed




----------



## kpham12

Shihan A2 gyuto aka Big Santoku Go Brrrr


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Fredrik Spare MCX Apex Ultra gyuto 230 to prepare for a beef stew. Cut carrot, celery, onion, bell pepper, and beef.


----------



## mack

Simon Herde Gyuto 240x55 made of 14C28N 



Mack.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Meglio MagnaCut 10” Western Chefs vs a carrot.

Got this from BST. Sharpened at a low angle to see how the steel feels on stone. To be honest it’s quite difficult to raise a burr. Started with Chosera 800 and it was too slow. Changed to SG 500 and it was still too slow (shocked). Then changed to SG 320 and finally raised a burr. And it was not easy to deburr either. Feel like I need better tool like diamond stones to properly sharpen it.

Regarding the cutting feeling, the grind is completely flat on both sides, and it’s about 0.25 mm thick at 1 mm above the edge. Could be thinner BTE but the food release is surprisingly good, which you can see in the video. The profile works well for rocking and chopping. Overall it’s a nice factory made knife.


----------



## mack

Here's my Shig in action. Doesn't get as much use as it should get. But there are a lot of other knives that want to be on the board.



Mack.


----------



## mengwong

As the old proverb goes: you can get your gyuto under 100 BESS but if your cherry tomatoes don’t want to stick, you’re just going to embarrass yourself


----------



## miggus

Haha so funny! Nice one.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## uniliang

Using Toyama Deba 180mm & Ashi Honyaki Blue Fugubiki 300mm.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## stringer

I am sending this loaner back to it's rightful owner soon so I thought I would get one last chop session in. She's a brick house. Ikeda Honyaki.


----------



## murtazadalgic

stringer said:


> I am sending this loaner back to it's rightful owner soon so I thought I would get one last chop session in. She's a brick house. Ikeda Honyaki.




In between 1:45-1:50 I can see your anger to it's rightful owner. It seems you don't want to give it back.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

Isamitsu AS 240 versus a carrot per @kpham12 ’s request. Not as big as ideal but the biggest one my grocery delivery shop sent me this week. 

The knife cuts it ok. Should be able to handle regular carrots really well. Food release is surprisingly good. 

It is actually thinner at 1 cm above the edge near the heel (1.1 mm) than in the front (1.4 mm). Probably some classic TF overgrind near the heel and then flattened from the special finish service. 

The balance is very nice. 2:20 to 2:30 shows how comfortable I get with it in the first use. Overall didn’t blow me away but solid.


----------



## kpham12

Munetoshi 270 mm gyuto after working on the bevels. The grind had a couple weirdly overly convex areas that needed to be flattened out so the wide bevels are still convex, but a lot more consistent now. Shinogi is a lot more pronounced on the right than the left, good for food release. Tip can slow down a little in really big onions because of the shinogi, but it’s thin enough in general. Steel is less microchippy than other hard shirogami #2 I’ve tried, sharpens quickly and dulls slowly. Weight, grind and length really makes this thing a produce killer, especially great for big heads of cabbage, long bell peppers, etc. Not quite silent on dense, hard vegetables, but still a smooth cutter.

Plan to put on a bigger, heavier handle to make the heel area of the knife easier to use and round the spine and choil to make long prep sessions more comfortable.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz

kpham12 said:


> Munetoshi 270 mm gyuto after working on the bevels. The grind had a couple weirdly overly convex areas that needed to be flattened out so the wide bevels are still convex, but a lot more consistent now. Shinogi is a lot more pronounced on the right than the left, good for food release. Tip can slow down a little in really big onions because of the shinogi, but it’s thin enough in general. Steel is less microchippy than other hard shirogami #2 I’ve tried, sharpens quickly and dulls slowly. Weight, grind and length really makes this thing a produce killer, especially great for big heads of cabbage, long bell peppers, etc. Not quite silent on dense, hard vegetables, but still a smooth cutter.
> 
> Plan to put on a bigger, heavier handle to make the heel area of the knife easier to use and round the spine and choil to make long prep sessions more comfortable.



Great knife. Such a tiny board compared to the knife. lol


----------



## M1k3

kpham12 said:


> Munetoshi 270 mm gyuto after working on the bevels. The grind had a couple weirdly overly convex areas that needed to be flattened out so the wide bevels are still convex, but a lot more consistent now. Shinogi is a lot more pronounced on the right than the left, good for food release. Tip can slow down a little in really big onions because of the shinogi, but it’s thin enough in general. Steel is less microchippy than other hard shirogami #2 I’ve tried, sharpens quickly and dulls slowly. Weight, grind and length really makes this thing a produce killer, especially great for big heads of cabbage, long bell peppers, etc. Not quite silent on dense, hard vegetables, but still a smooth cutter.
> 
> Plan to put on a bigger, heavier handle to make the heel area of the knife easier to use and round the spine and choil to make long prep sessions more comfortable.



That's what I did also. Heavier handle and smoothed the spine and choil.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Playing around a little today.

I figured out why all the sounds on my videos seems so amplified. @ian gave me the idea to sit my phone inside a beer glass as a holder. Works great but the mic is on the bottom of the phone and the glass funnels sound into it.  Never happens when not doing that.

Anyway, Manaka 210 in shirogami:


Munetoshi 210 in shirogami:


Watanabe Pro 180 in aogami:


----------



## kpham12

Sugimoto CM4030


----------



## BillHanna

Thanks pham


----------



## M1k3

**


----------



## uniliang

Togashi White 2 Maguro Kiri 540mm




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

uniliang said:


> Togashi White 2 Maguro Kiri 540mm
> View attachment 213541




Awesome knife and cool place!

I love the ominous shadow the blade casts across the fish before the slice even happens.


----------



## Delat

Finally got a chance to try out my Majime Limited Edition feather/s-grind and compare to a couple other knives. First up is the Majime, 2nd is a Brian Hanson thin convex, last is a Neil Ayling s-grind. The Majime definitely performed best of the bunch for food release.

BTW I had just finished peeling and cutting beets if you’re wondering what’s going with the board and my hands 






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## kpham12

From the Raquin nakiri passaround thread:


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

Onion comparison between Adonis, Yanick, Shir, and Kamon gyutos.


----------



## tim huang

ian said:


> Do you love your knives? Prove it and cut something with them! Skill level is irrelevant: the point here is to celebrate your knives by using them in the way the maker intended. Thanks to @Kippington for the initial idea, @Carl Kotte for the love, and to a few others for more ideas about the framing of it.



Makoto Tadokoro silver #3 Nakiri 165


----------



## tim huang

ian said:


> Do you love your knives? Prove it and cut something with them! Skill level is irrelevant: the point here is to celebrate your knives by using them in the way the maker intended. Thanks to @Kippington for the initial idea, @Carl Kotte for the love, and to a few others for more ideas about the framing of it.



Tanaka white 1 Dama workhorse grind


----------



## tim huang

ian said:


> Do you love your knives? Prove it and cut something with them! Skill level is irrelevant: the point here is to celebrate your knives by using them in the way the maker intended. Thanks to @Kippington for the initial idea, @Carl Kotte for the love, and to a few others for more ideas about the framing of it.



shibata R2 ko-bunka


----------



## kpham12

Moriya Munemitsu Ginsan 210 mm petty. Bought a bunch of tomatoes on sale, but they started going a bit soft, so fine dice for some guacamole and maybe some omelettes.

Shoutout @refcast for the recommendation. Thinned it a little on the right side, but it’s already decently thin out of the box. Nice stainless, gets appreciably sharp. Burr is a little more clingy than really good carbon, but nothing egregious. Just a good grab and go knife for a lot of small or precise tasks that you can leave lying on the board without worrying.


----------



## Carl Kotte

mengwong said:


> As the old proverb goes: you can get your gyuto under 100 BESS but if your cherry tomatoes don’t want to stick, you’re just going to embarrass yourself



That technique works great with cucumbers!


----------



## tim huang

ian said:


> Do you love your knives? Prove it and cut something with them! Skill level is irrelevant: the point here is to celebrate your knives by using them in the way the maker intended. Thanks to @Kippington for the initial idea, @Carl Kotte for the love, and to a few others for more ideas about the framing of it.



Y Tanaka white#1 240 gyuto + Zanmai A super 240 Suji working on sirloin


----------



## Taz575

Cut up some Rutabaga, potatoes and sweet potato recently:


----------



## Delat

Not very exciting, but my first outing with my Newham vs pork belly. The hesitation in the beginning is me failing at mentally visualizing what size cuts for the initial rectangle will make a satisfactory square when I do a 2nd cross cut.






Your browser is not able to display this video.






A little more exciting - pork belly burnt ends!


----------

